# Seguimento vulcanismo Islândia 2011



## irpsit (22 Jun 2011 às 19:57)

Dado que resido num país em que os vulcões têm erupções em média a cada 3-5 anos, decidi criar um tópico exclusivo para este tema, para não ter só os meus relatos no tópico do seguimento vulcanismo internacional.

De qualquer maneira, só irei reportar aqui, quando os vulcões na Islândia apresentarem sinais importantes de mudanças, que podem indiciar erupções futuras.

E como alguém pediu, vou colocar alguma informação relativa aos vulcões activos, adormecidos e extinctos da Islândia.

Em primeiro lugar, convém realçar que a Islândia é a convergência de duas coisas. 

1) a dorsal médio-atlântico que atravessa a ilha ao meio, na qual as placas tectónicas europeia e americana se separam vários centímetros por ano. Esta actividade por si só está ligada a sismos e vulcanismo, como ocorre em muitos locais no Atlântico.

2 ) a Islândia está também localizada sob um "hot spot", isto é existe também uma pluma de material vulcânico, que traz grandes quantidades de magma do interior do planeta; estas hot spots podem ocorrer em qualquer ponto do planeta, inclusivé no meio das placas continentais (ex. Complexo vulcânico Eiffel na Alemanha) ou em placas oceânicas (Hawaii)

Por estes motivos, a Islândia apresenta vulcanismo intenso e frequente, com erupções que por vezes têm impacto global (ex. Laki 1783, Veidivotn 1477), e  representando cerca de 30% de toda a lava emitida na Terra no Holoceno, algo que por si só é impressionante!

Somente na proximidade da divisão das placas existem vulcões activos, à excepção de alguns vulcões longamente adormecidos (mas não extintos) na zona oeste do país (Snaefellsnes). Na zona das divisão das placas, as rochas têm somente alguns milhares de anos!

As regiões oeste e leste da ilha, são as zonas mais antigas da ilha, com idades entre os 2 e os 16 milhões de anos.

Vulcões activos:
São cerca de 30 zonas vulcânicas activas, das quais a maioria apresenta um vulcão central e fissuras e cones laterais, que se alinham na direcção da divisão das placas tectónicas.

Existem dois aneis vulcânicos principais, um oeste e um leste, que são resultado da deslocação da pluma vulcânica para leste. Por conseguinte, a actividade vulcânica na zona oeste está a diminuir e a da zona leste a aumentar gradualmente.

Na zona oeste, perto de Reykjavik, existem os sistemas vulcânicos principais: Reykjanes, Krisuvik, Bláfjoll, Hengill e Langjokull (últimas erupções há cerca de 700-1000 anos para praticamente todos estes sistemas)!

Na região leste, as Westman Islands, Eyjafjallajokull, Tindjafjallajokull, Katla e fissura Edlgjá, Hekla, Grimsvotn e fissura Laki, Bardarbunga e fissura Veidivotn, Askja, Oraefajokull, Kverfjoll, Esjufjoll e Krafla. Quase todos estes vulcões tiveram erupções frequentes nos últimos séculos, e a maioria com erupções relativamente recentes. São também os mais intensos, por estarem localizados por cima da pluma magmática islandesa.

Neste mapa, podemos ver os principais vulcões, mais activos, e as duas zonas tectónico-vulcânicas. 

Devido à deslocação da pluma, o rift está a fragmentar-se em duas zonas de divisão e actividade. A zona intermédia, onde vivo, é muito sísmica, mas raramente vulcânica (pois as placas deslocam-se lateralmente). São apenas 100-150km entre as duas zonas.







Aqui podemos ver o mapa da maioria dos vulcões activos. Além disso, existem muitas fissuras e cones secundários.






A história eruptiva da Islândia conta com muitas erupções VEI0 a VEI3 (como o Hekla  ou o Grimsvotn em anos recentes), algumas erupções VEI4 por século, quase todas do Katla (ou o Eyjafjallajokull e Grimsvotn em 2010 e 2011), e em mil anos de história, algumas VEI5 como o Oraefajokull em 1362 (um vulcão muito explosivo e que dorme durante séculos) ou o Askja em 1875 (uma erupção massiva após longo silêncio), e VEI6 como o Laki em 1783 e o Bardarbunga em 1477, com largas fissuras de lava e emissões de material. Não é conhecida nenhuma VEI7 mesmo em registos pré-históricos.

Os vulcões mais activos são o Hekla e Grimsvotn. Os mais intensos costumam ser o Bardarbunga, Katla e Oraefajokull.


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Jun 2011 às 21:19)

Excelente introdução ! Muito obrigado! Venham daí noticias e fotografias se possivel !


----------



## Kispo (22 Jun 2011 às 22:43)

Espectacular! Obrigado por partilhares ate aqui esta e outra info sobre a islândia!
O mapa com os vários vulcões activos está muito bom; só é pena faltar a legenda de alguns deles!
Continua a dar noticias desse país espectacular em termos de natureza! Cá estarei para as acompanhar!


----------



## irpsit (24 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

Existem alguns vulcões não legendados na figura.

No sul da Islândia onde se lê Eyjafjoll, deveria ler-se Eyjafjallajokull (a erupção de 2010). Ao lado direito, o glaciar, ligeiramente a norte do extremo sul da Islândia é o Katla!
É esse o famoso par de vulcões do sul da Islândia.

No meio do maior glaciar do país (Vatnjokull), no leste, existem dois vulcões não legendados. A leste do Laki.Frogufjoll está o também conhecido Grimsvotn (quase no meio dessa calote polar), e a norte, a leste do Bardarbunga (vulcão muito grande), no extremo norte do glaciar, está o vulcão Kverfjoll (que geralmente apresenta pequenas erupções).

Entre a zona do Katla e do Vatnjokull, encontra-se uma zona de muitas fissuras: Eldgjá, Veidivotn e Laki, não indicadas no mapa. 

Há outro vulcão não legendado, no extremo sudoeste, o Krisuvik, ao lado do Reykjanes (que recentemente têm tido muita actividade sísmica)

O mapa seguinte apresenta ainda mais vulcões activos da Islândia, praticamente todos. Basta saberem os mais famosos: Hekla, Katla, Grimsvotn, Bardarbunga, Oraefajokull, Askja e Krafla, e a zona adormecida entre Reykjanes e Langjokull (outra cadeia vulcânica, muito perto de Reykjavík).








irpsit disse:


>


----------



## irpsit (24 Jun 2011 às 22:43)

Imagens desses vulcões mais famosos:

Katla, vulcão muito largo, coberbo por um extenso glaciar, que no meio da caldeira cobre cerca de 600 metros de profundidade de gelo. Visto da estrada é isso mesmo. Somente do lado leste dá para apreciar a sua forma de vulcão gigante. À sua volta, toda a paisagem é um deserto preto. Erupções massivas cerca de duas vezes por século.






Askja, mesmo no meio da Islândia, em local remoto e deserto de cinza, é o vulcão responsável por uma erupção VEI5, ou talvez ainda mais massiva, há 140 anos. Têm uma caldeira larga, também com 10km de diametro, que dá para visitar no verão, e uma cratera explosiva com um lago ainda quente, azul turquesa, na qual os turistas nadam. Desde então teve pequenas fissuras eruptivas em 1921 e 1961.






Hekla, é um bonito vulcão, muito fotogénico quando fotografado, desde que as nuvens não o cubram (algo que acontece quase todos os dias!). Têm erupções muito frequentes, e por vezes muito explosivas quando é após longo silêncios. Erupções largas de lava. A forma do cone é na realidade uma longa fissura de 5km no topo.






Irei postar mais em breve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 20:52)

Espectacular Irpsit  Obrigado pela informação dada.


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

Continuando a descrição dos vulcões islandesas, chegámos aos vulcões debaixo do maior "glaciar" do país (é mais uma calote glacial - ice cap)

Nessa calote glaciada, existem vários vulcões, todos com actividade muito explosiva devido a 2 motivos: primeiro a interacção do magma com o espesso glaciar produz violentas erupções (como o Grimsvotn demonstrou no mês passado), segundo porque a pluma islandesa (hot spot) está mesmo debaixo do glaciar, daí a actividade frequente e intensa nesta região.

Os vulcões não podem ser observados directamente por estarem enterrados debaixo de 500 metros de gelo, numa calote que possui cerca de 100-150km de extensão! 

Aqui fica a imagem do novo lago na zona do Grimsvotn, resultante da última erupção. Este vulcão tem tido erupções a cada 6 anos, algumas erupções no passado foi catastróficas para o mundo inteiro, como a da fissura Laki, pertencente ao Grimsvotn que teve erupção em 1783-1785.

A cadeira do Grimsvotn é algo larga, e debaixo do glaciar, está normalmente coberta por um lago (agora a descoberto). A fissura lateral do Grimsvotn, Laki, foi muita extensa, e abriu cerca de 50km de terra, e libertou uma quantidade colossal de lava, cinza e gases, que mataram milhões de pessoas na Europa nesses anos. A nuvem de cinza cobriu a Europa durante meses e sufocava as pessoas que trabalhavam ao ar livre.

Aqui está o "pequeno" Grimsvotn, foto tirada há uns dias:






O vizinho Bardarbunga, ainda mais largo que o Grimsvotn, é a segunda montanha mais alta da Islândia. A caldeira têm 2000 metros de altitude e 10km de diametro. O Bardarbunga teve também uma erupção VEI6 em 1477, que foi a maior erupção de cinza na Islândia em mil anos, apenas superada por erupções como a do Tambora ou do Krakatoa. Portanto é outro vulcão de respeito. Usualmente têm muita actividade sísmica mas está de momento dormente, há já 100 anos. A erupção de 1477 abriu uma fissura chamada Veidivotn, que se extendeu até 100km do vulcão Bardarbunga. Algo impressionante.

Aqui está o gigante Bardarbunga. Assusta a imagem da caldeira não?






Por último, O Oraefajokull. A montanha (e vulcão) mais alto do país. Uma cratera de 5km debaixo do gelo. Apenas são conhecidas duas erupções históricas, a primeira em 1362 foi das mais intensas na história do país, uma VEI5 ou até provavelmente VEI6, segundo algumas estimativas. A erupção libertou uma quantidade massiva de cinza quase comparável à do Bardarbunga em 1477.

Aqui está o vulcão mais alto da Islândia, o Oraefajokull:


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

De um modo muito resumido, os 6 vulcões já descritos, são os mais poderosos da Islândia.

Apesar do impacto catastrófico que o Grimsvotn e o Bardarbunga já tiveram, também o Katla teve uma erupção em 934 que abriu uma fissura (Eldgjá) que foi a mais longa e com mais lava do Holoceno.

Aqui está a fissura contínua ao longo de 80km. Convém mencionar que esta fissura está próxima das outras duas fissuras catastróficas Veiditvotn e Laki, pertencentes aos outros dois vulcões.






O Hekla teve também várias erupções altamente destrutivas na história do país, sendo um dos vulcões de todo o mundo com maior emissão de lava e tefra. Como a fotografia do meu post anterior mostra, o Hekla não está coberto por qualquer glaciar, apenas neve no topo.

O Krafla, no norte do país, é uma caldeira larga com 10km de diametro (mais antiga), que ao longo dos últimos séculos teve algumas erupções explosivas mas sobretudo fissuras de lava, A última erupção entre 1975 e 1984, foi VEI0, somente lava, e foi possível observar episódios claros da separação das duas placas tectónicas, aquando das erupções. A erupção de 1724-1729, apresentou fontes de lava que podiam ser observadas de qualquer parte da Islândia, tal era a altura! O Krafla é de fácil acesso, sem glaciar, cheio de locais interessantes e o solo no vulcão ainda está quente.






Um cone explosivo vários kms a sul do vulcão central.






Cratera explosiva dentro da caldeira






Outro vulcão também não glaciado, é o Torfajokull, com uma caldeira riolíto de 15km de diametro, portanto a mais larga do país, mas já muito erudida. As erupções são pouco frequentes e nos últimos milénios pouco intensas, mas apresenta uma área extremamente extensa de actividade geotérmica. Na realidade existe algum glaciar mas apenas na parte sul. Na parte norte é uma atracção turística famosa e muito bela, devido às multi-cores, obsidiana e cones vulcânicas, no limiar da caldeira. Aconselho a visita. 











Na zona norte dentro da caldeira, o cone Brennisteinsalda é muito colorido, e teve uma erupção em 1477, em simultâneo com a erupção catastrófica do vulcão Bardarbunga a mais de 150km de distância.


----------



## Profetaa (6 Jul 2011 às 14:26)

"Vulcão Hekla, na Islândia, prestes a entrar em erupção
De Pedro Ribeiro (LUSA) – Há 1 hora

Reiquejavique, 06 jul (Lusa) - O vulcão Hekla, um dos mais ativos da Islândia, está prestes a entrar em erupção, disse à agência noticiosa francesa AFP um geólogo islandês.

Paul Einarsson, professor na Universidade da Islândia, disse à AFP, com base nas observações de movimentos de magma na orla da cratera, que o Hekla (situado no sudoeste do país) estará prestes a entrar em atividade.

"Isso não significa contudo que a erupção se vá produzir imediatamente", acrescentou Einarsson.

© 2011 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A."

google

Webcam Hekla


----------



## irpsit (6 Jul 2011 às 19:19)

Tenho estado a viajar, curiosamente perto do Hekla (but not anymore!)

E ia postar isso. Sim, o Hekla teve um pico súbito de inflação ontem, muito invulgar. Já teve o mesmo comportamento há uns dias. E algo que nunca se verificou antes de outras erupções passadas.

Eu já achava que o vulcão estava próximo da erupção, devido a alguns raros sismos e mudanças no solo e em linhas de água. Agora, parece estar muito claro.

Não quero estar a especular, mas acho que uma erupção pode ocorrer no espaço das próximas semanas.

O Katla deu há 2 semanas sinais muito claros de estar também perto de uam erupção. Mas até à altura a actividade sísmica mais intensa limitou-se a esse período de uns dias, há semanas. Creio que uma erupção deste poderá também ocorrer este ano ou no próximo.

Vivendo a 50km do Hekla e 100km do Katla, estes são sinais que não me agradam muito, apesar do espectáculo extraordinário que iria ser. Já a última do Grimsvotn foi assustador....



Profetaa disse:


> "Vulcão Hekla, na Islândia, prestes a entrar em erupção
> De Pedro Ribeiro (LUSA) – Há 1 hora
> 
> Reiquejavique, 06 jul (Lusa) - O vulcão Hekla, um dos mais ativos da Islândia, está prestes a entrar em erupção, disse à agência noticiosa francesa AFP um geólogo islandês.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jul 2011 às 22:16)

Hekla registra agora uma ligeira deflação. O magma certamente moveu-se bem debaixo da montanha, e estes parecem ser os sinais preliminares de uma erupção num futuro próximo. Os cientistas islandeses instalaram recentemente sensores muito sensíveis neste vulcão que quase nunca avisa a erupção (os sismos ocorrem apenas 30 min antes!).

Estes sensores detectaram agora estes movimentos há 2 dias, mas ontem e hoje a montanha deflacionou.

Não me preocupo com isto, apesar de estar a 50km do Hekla. Portanto, acho absurdo cada vez que há "fear-mongering" destes vulcões islandeses.

Por outro lado, o Katla têm registado inflação considerável nos últimos 2-3 meses, outro sinal de o magma tem acumulado mais debaixo do vulcão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2011 às 22:41)

Na 2ªfeira à noite vi uma reportagem  na RTP2 sobre os vulcões da Islândia e não só, mas fiquei completamente fascinado pela Islândia. Segundo os meteorologistas islandeses o próximo vulcão a entrar em erupção será o Katla.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jul 2011 às 23:33)

Algarvio, isso é falso.

Nenhum cientista pode afirmar com certeza que o próximo vulcão é X ou Y.

Há vulcões mais prováveis de serem o próximo (Hekla, Katla, Askja, etc), mas ninguém têm a certeza de qual, e quando será.

Existe muita tolice a ser dito nos media acerca dos vulcões.

Do mesmo modo, não existem vulcóes "overdue". Os vulcṍes entram em erupção quando têm que entrar, nem mais cedo, nem tarde. O magma acumula-se e quando a pressão é suficiente, ocorre uma erupção. Noutros casos, o magma sobe e fica perto da superfície sem sair (ocorre uma intrusão dike), como ocorreu no Askja neste passado Maio.

O único facto cientificamente correcto é que existe dentro do Hekla e Katla movimentos de magma dentro das últimas semanas. E inflação considerável em ambos os vulcões. Mas no caso do Katla este comportamento já ocorre esporadicamente há desde vários anos.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Na 2ªfeira à noite vi uma reportagem  na RTP2 sobre os vulcões da Islândia e não só, mas fiquei completamente fascinado pela Islândia. Segundo os meteorologistas islandeses o próximo vulcão a entrar em erupção será o Katla.


----------



## |Ciclone| (8 Jul 2011 às 13:26)

Mais uma série de sismos na zona do katla.


----------



## Kispo (8 Jul 2011 às 13:53)

É. O Katla ultimamente tem evidenciado uma actividade sísmica elevada, ou seja, "swarm" sísmicos frequentes. A ideia com que fico é que o Katla está com uma "vontade" enorme de entrar em erupção. Também pode não acontecer nada, mas tendo em conta que o Eyjafjalla entrou em erupção há cerca de um ano e pouco atrás e que no passado o Katla entra em erupção após uma erupção no Eyjafjalla, eu diria que a probabilidade do Katla entrar em erupção nos próximos tempos (semanas, meses) é elevada.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jul 2011 às 02:52)

Tremor harmónico sobe bastante no Katla

Nas últimas horas e após um earthquake swarm no Katla, até 2.1, o tremor harmonico registrou uma subida muito pronunciada, o que denuncia a subida do magma.

Isto pode ser o ínicio de uma erupção nas próximas horas ou dias, ou apenas movimento do magma. É um mau sinal. http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/oroi/alf.gif







Isto surge apenas 2 dias após se ter detectado sinais de uma possivel erupção também no Hekla, que foram notícia pela Europa.

Esta actividade no Katla surge também 2 semanas após alguns pequenos eventos de tremor harmónico. 

Em 1999, ocorreu uma subida similar de tremor como a que está a ocorrer agora.
Horas depois, uma pequena erupção ocorreu no Katla (sem romper o glaciar) e causou uma pequena cheia glacial. Foi algo muito pequeno e breve.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2011 às 10:16)

Parece ter ocorrido pelo menos uma erupção subglacial pois já há inundações confirmadas, com evacuação de alguma população durante a noite.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jul 2011 às 13:06)

Update da situação no Katla:

Uma cheia glacial ocorreu esta manhã e destrui uma ponte.
A estrada principal do país está cortada nessa zona.
Turistas e residentes na zona foram evacuados.
Tirando isso, toda a gente está calma.

Pode ter ocorrido uma ligeira erupção debaixo do glaciar, sem ter chegado à superfície. Como ocorreu em 1955 e 1999, quando houve tb cheias glaciais. Mas tal erupção e dificil de confirmar. A zona foi sobrevoada e 3 buracos no glaciar foram detectados.

A actividade de tremor diminui entretanto.
Ninguém sabe o que pode ocorrer em seguida.
Existe a possibilidade de uma erupção mais larga nos proximos dias ou meses. À semelhança do que aconteceu em 2010 e 2011 com os outros dois vulcões islandeses.

Está claro até agora que o magma subiu perto da superficie.

Irei continuar a escrever nas proximas horas.
Vivo a cerca de 100km do Katla, vendo-o todos os dias da minha janela. Portanto qualquer erupção que aconteça eu irei ver.




Vince disse:


> Parece ter ocorrido pelo menos uma erupção subglacial pois já há inundações confirmadas, com evacuação de alguma população durante a noite.


----------



## Kispo (9 Jul 2011 às 16:16)

Fotos da Cheia Glacial:

http://visir.is/ALBUM/20110709/FRETTIR/709009997


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2011 às 19:34)

Parece que está a parar


































(c) http://www.visir.is/nyjar-myndir-af-myrdalsjokli/article/2011110709050


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2011 às 20:48)

Fotos soberbas, o peso que o glaciar deve fazer por cima da caldeira é algo brutal e também torna o vulcão uma bomba relógio pois é complicado medir tremores de terra com exactidão sem correlações (digo eu).


----------



## irpsit (9 Jul 2011 às 23:33)

Durante o dia, o tremor voltou ao normal mas os sismos continuaram e continuam.

Tudo me parece indicar que esta actividade no Katla que já dura há 2 semanas, parece querer continuar. 

O magma deve ter subido no vulcão e chegado perto da superfície causando algumas explosões em contacto com a água subterrânea e gelo, e causando algum derretimento do glaciar e libertação grande de gás (também detectado em redor do vulcão)

Isto aconteceu igualmente em 1999 e 1955 e dados históricos indiciam que estas cheias são comuns no Katla.

Não me parece que tenha havido erupção pois se o magma tivesse encontrado um caminho até à superfície, ele teria causado sismos maiores e levaria provavelmente a uma erupção plena.

Creio que foram só algumas explosões e gás. 3 cauldróes apararecem no glaciar. A cheia destruíu uma ponte da autoestrada (ring road) islandesa, que levará algumas semanas a ser reparada. Isto é uma dor de cabeça para os residentes no leste da Islândia, para os turistas que gostam de dar a volta à ilha, e para mim, que gosto de fazer caminhadas naquela área. Alguma população foi evacuada, mas a vila de Vík (no sopé do Katla) ainda não.

A inflação crescente no vulcão e ainda mais acelerada entre Abril-Julho, leva-me a querer que estámos a caminhar para uma erupção bastante larga do Katla em breve. Em breve pode significar uns dias, umas semanas, uns meses, ou alguns anos. Mas irá acontecer. 

É um jogo nervoso do espera.
Vamos ver o que acontece à actividade sísmica nos próximos dias.

Ainda há 2 dias se tinha evacuado pessoas na área do Hekla, por este ter dado sinais de estar muito próximo de uma erupção também!!

Em baixo, vídeo da cheia glacial. O autor refere "erupção", mas como disse, não ocorreu erupção.


----------



## irpsit (11 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

Vídeo fantástico das quebras no glaciar do Katla e da cheia glacial.

Após ver isto, sinto-me inclinado a dizer que deve ter ocorrido alguma pequena libertação de lava. Têm que se uma quantidade massiva de calor para causar tais fracturas largas na calote do Katla (Myrdalsjokull)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jul 2011 às 00:25)

Quando é que foi gravado esse vídeo?

Já sei.. Obrigado, não estava muito a par da situação pois tenho nada com muito trabalho, mas agora já não lhe tiro os olhos de cima. Esta para breve algo de muito forte e grande...


----------



## irpsit (12 Jul 2011 às 12:16)

Houve um pequeno evento de tremor harmónico ontem à noite no Katla (muito mais pequeno que o de sexta que precedeu a cheia glacial), que a julgar pela frequências da bandas é somente relacionada com actividade geotermal ou no glaciar.


Entretanto, esta manhã ocorreu um outro pequeno evento de tremor harmónico, mas detectado nas estações do glaciar Vatnajokull (que ficam relativamente longe do Katla). É provável que esta actividade seja relacionada com a do vulcão Bardarbunga (na zona da fissura Haamarin onde ontem ocorreram alguns sismos). O Bardarbunga é um vulcão longamente adormecido, e de tamanho semelhante ao Katla, vizinho do Grimsvotn. Houve especulação que anterior à última erupção do Grimsvotn ocorreu injecção lateral de magma do Bardarbunga para o Grimsvotn (o que provavelmente explica a intensidade anormal da erupção)


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 00:16)

E o tremor sobe de novo em várias estações no sul da Islândia!!


Mas desta vez há algo inesperado. O tremor é mais forte nas estações do Vatnajokull, perto do vulcão Bardarbunga (e onde se localiza também o Grimsvotn). 

Acho muito estranho toda esta actividade, na quarta inflação súbita e sismos junto ao Hekla, 2 dias depois o tremor no Katla e cheia glacial, e hoje passados mais dois dias, tremor no Bardarbunga! Esta actividade é altamente invulgar.

Recordo que quer o Bardarbunga, quer o Grimsvotn (que teve erupção há 1 mês), quer o Katla (que teve uma mini-erupção no sábado), já tiveram em séculos anteriores erupções fissura muito largas, que figuram nas maiores libertações de lava do Holoceno. 

Estas fissuras ocorreram por exemplo em 934, 1477 e 1783 com efeitos devastadores como invernos vulcânicos no hemisfério norte. Ver erupção Laki na wikipedia.

Estas fissuras correm desde o Katla até à margem oeste do glaciar Vatnajokull, onde se localizam os outros dois vulcões Bardarbunga e Grimsvotn, e onde ocorre agora o tremor.

Isto é ainda apenas uma dose massiva de especulação minha. Poderá ser actividade no Bardarbunga que não é relacionada com o Katla. Poderá até ocorrer uma nova cheia glacial nas próximas horas, que até poderia ser resultado da erupção passada do Grimsvotn.

http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/oroi/skr.gif


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 11:41)

Foi uma situação em tudo similar à que aconteceu no Katla na sexta à noite.

Primeiro ocorreu um sismo 2.2 no vulcão Haamarin, que pertence ao sistema do vulcão central Bardarbunga (uma caldeira bem grande com 10-15km de diametro).

Depois, o tremor harmónico subiu muito, e entretanto já está a voltar ao normal. Em tudo têm de novo a assinatura de movimentos do magma. Foi uma situação semelhante no Katla na sexta feira que resultou numa cheia glacial. 

Até ao momento, mais nenhuma actividade foi registada no Haamarin/ Bardarbunga.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 13:03)

Nova cheia glacial na Islândia, confirmada, desta feita sobre o glaciar Vatnajokull. Não é no Katla, nem Grimsvotn, mas sim no Bardarbunga.
Já está nas notícias islandesas. www.visir.is

Pode ter ocorrido uma pequena erupção sob a fissura Hamarin que pertence ao Bardarbunga.

Para já ainda não há mais notícias.

Isto é muito invulgar, actividade no Hekla, depois no Katla, e agora no Hamarin. Duas cheias glaciais e prováveis erupções subglaciais, no espaço de uma semana.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

Mais updates:

No Vatnajokull, a cheia glacial diminui e a fonte parece ter sido o vulcão Hamarin. Duas barragens colheram a água da cheia. Neste momento, o tempo está encoberto no glaciar e portanto os aviões ainda não conseguem observar nada. A ver se ocorreram fracturas significativas no glaciar (como aconteceu no do Katla no fim de semana) e se ocorreu alguma erupção.

No Katla, tudo calmo. A estrada que tinha sido cortada abriu, mas sem ponte, portanto os veículos têm ainda que atravessar o rio, indo pela água. Ontem um autocarro quase caíu de lado e ficou preso no rio, mostrando o quão perigoso é atravessar um rio glacial. Uma ponte temporária deverá estar pronta já amanhã de manhã. Pois a estrada é a principal do país.

Ambos os vulcões Katla e Bardarbunga estão longamente adormecidos e capazes de erupções catastróficas (VEI6).


----------



## Kispo (13 Jul 2011 às 15:42)

Segundo o Icelandic Met Office houve um sismo de 2.x próximo da ilha de Surtsey. Há quanto tempo isto ñ acontecia?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jul 2011 às 17:30)

Acaba de haver um 3.3 No Katla, há 22 minutos...

Magnitude	ML 3.3
Region	ICELAND
Date time	2011-07-13 16:04:40.5 UTC
Location	63.65 N ; 19.08 W
Depth	1 km
Distances	149 km E Reykjavík (pop 113,906 ; local time 16:04:40.5 2011-07-13)
148 km E Hafnarfjörður (pop 22,289 ; local time 16:04:40.5 2011-07-13)
63 km E Vestmannæyjar (pop 4,203 ; local time 16:04:40.5 2011-07-13)

 Fonte: 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=229040



Está tudo muito alinhado, pode querer indicar esse sismo a Sul da Ilha que a falha é bem grande e pode originar fractura, ainda mais agora com este novo sobre o Katla.

Este 3.3 é muito forte, movimentações de magma muito marcantes ou mesmo erupção!


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2011 às 18:10)

O sismo no Katla tem um pouco menos, 2.6 pelo MetOffice islandês, com 99% de qualidade, e mais próximo da superfície, profundidade de 0,1km
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=table

Poderá ter sido um grande colapso de gelo no glaciar na sequência da pequena ou aparente erupção subglacial e cheia do sábado passado? 
É aguardar, mas pelos tremores harmónicos não parece estar a ocorrer uma erupção no Katla.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 18:43)

Nos últimos dias têm havido muita coisa invulgar e em simultâneo.

Primeiro, há uns dias atrás da semana passada, o *Hekla* teve uma inflação súbita e a protecção civil preparou a zona para uma erupção que não ocorreu. Depois, no fim de semana, o *Katla* registra o maior evento de tremor harmónico (que já durava há 2 semanas) e uma suposta erupção debaixo do glaciar causou uma cheia destrutiva que quebrou a principal estrada do país. Isto não bastou, pois hoje ocorreram 3 coisas importantes: uma cheia glacial vinda do Vatnajokull (provavelmente do adormecido *Bardarbunga*), depois este sismo 2.5 em *Surtsey* nas Westman Islands (uma zona que praticamente nunca têm sismos), e agora há minutos este 3.0 no Katla, sentido na zona e notícia principal na Islândia, depois da cheia de manhã.

Parece tirado dum filme, toda esta animação vulcânica!

Há cientistas que acreditam que as Westman Islands poderão fazer parte do sistema do Katla, juntamente com o Eyjafjallajokull. Isto poderia indiciar que o magma do Katla está a tentar arranjar uma saída lateral, no seu sistema de fissura. É conhecido que as fissura do Katla continuam para leste até ao Vatnajokull (onde ocorreu a cheia glacial hoje). Ver fissura Eldgjá (pertencente ao Katla), erupção há 1000 anos, que constituí recorde de volume de lava.  Estas larguíssimas erupções fissura ocorrem a cada 300-500 anos na Islândia. Quando estas ocorrem largas partes do sul da Islândia têm várias erupções em simultâneo, como ocorreu em 1477.

Poderia especular que toda esta actividade poderia ser um sinal que o magma poderia encontrar saída numa dessas erupções fissura, algo que traria consequências dramáticas a nível global (como ocorreu na erupção Laki em 1783). Observámos hoje actividade em toda a zona desde as Westman Islands até à extremidade oeste do Vatnajokull.

Caso contrário, é uma coincidência a actividade simultânea nas Westman Islands, Katla e Bardarbunga.



Kispo disse:


> Segundo o Icelandic Met Office houve um sismo de 2.x próximo da ilha de Surtsey. Há quanto tempo isto ñ acontecia?


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2011 às 21:27)

O vulcanismo Islandês está ao rubro ou costuma ser sempre assim?

Não me lembro ter havido um período com tanta actividade vulcânica e sísmica ao mesmo tempo por aquelas paragens...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jul 2011 às 21:57)

MSantos disse:


> O vulcanismo Islandês está ao rubro ou costuma ser sempre assim?
> 
> Não me lembro ter havido um período com tanta actividade vulcânica e sísmica ao mesmo tempo por aquelas paragens...



Não é costume tanta actividade não, ainda para mais com a distribuição que esta a ser registada, quase linear apontando tudo para o mesmo... Vamos aguardar a ver no que vai resultar. 

A actividade sismica está totalmente relacionada com os movimentos do magma e das suas alterações de pressão.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2011 às 22:38)

Sim, as coisas estão activas. Em Março de ano passado tivemos a erupção mediática do Eyjafjallajökull, em Maio deste ano tivemos a erupção espectacular do Grímsvötn, no sábado passado tivemos aparentemente uma pequena erupção subglacial no Katla com cheias, e a noite passada provavelmente ocorreu algo idêntico, também com cheia glacial, ainda bastante distante daqui, a nordeste, no complexo Bardarbunga/Hamarin. Para além de tremores harmónicos noutros locais, para ajudar a baralhar ainda mais.

De qualquer forma, a Islândia tem sido bastante activa do ponto de vista vulcânico ao longo da últimas décadas, desde puto que sempre fui ouvindo falar de eventos vulcânicos na Islândia, aquela crise das companhias aéreas do ano passado é que deu outro mediatismo ao assunto.  

Não esquecer também que hoje há toda uma série de eventos menores que podem eventualmente ter ocorrido com maior regularidade do que pensamos no passado. É preciso ver que até há 20 ou 30 anos atrás não existia todo um arsenal de equipamentos a vigiar estruturas vulcânicas, tremores harmónicos, deformação do terreno com GPS's, etc.etc que  hoje existem na Islândia.

Com isto não estou a menorizar esta interessante sequência de eventos, antes pelo contrário, até sou dos que acham que algo de importante se está a cozinhar, e como já disse de outras vezes, eu tenho um particular interesse nos efeitos vulcânicos no clima, efeitos que julgo eu que andam actualmente abaixo do que sucedeu noutros séculos. Agradeço a todos, em especial o ipsrit pelo esforço e dedicação, sobretudo por termos conseguido discutir ao longo dos últimos meses  tudo isto com bastante racionalidade e contenção, especularmos qb. e sempre a avisar para o que é especulação do que não é (há imenso lixo na Net dos chamados "Katla-doomers") sempre com um pé firme na terra da ciência e evidências, sem contudo deixarmos de discutir cenários mais especulativos. É esse o espírito deste fórum.

Deixo um mapa que pode ser útil, com tantos eventos e nomes confusos, ajudará a orientarmos-nos melhor.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 23:26)

O vulcanismo islandês por vezes têm períodos de extrema intensidade, com erupções de impacto global.

Este pico de actividade embora não comum, não é fora do normal.
Mas poderá indiciar uma dessas erupções de impacto global. Esperemos que não.

Noutras ocasiões podem ocorrer erupções em simultâneo, e erupções de 3 vulcões no mesmo ano figuram nos registos históricos.



MSantos disse:


> O vulcanismo Islandês está ao rubro ou costuma ser sempre assim?
> 
> Não me lembro ter havido um período com tanta actividade vulcânica e sísmica ao mesmo tempo por aquelas paragens...


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 23:54)

É um mapa excelente Vince.

Como podem ver os sistemas vulcânicos do *Katla, Grimsvotn, Bardarbunga e Askja* são bastante longos ao longo de fissuras de ambos os lados do vulcão central. Estes vulcões estão directamente acima da pluma magmática islandesa (hot spot).

São estas fissuras responsáveis por largas erupções, que libertam quantidades extraordinárias de lava. Se repararem, as fissuras tocam os outros vulcões nas suas extremidades. Por vezes a erupção de um ocorre em simultâneo com o do vulcão vizinho, e toda a fissura entre ambos. Tal aconteceu em 1477 com erupções do Torfajokull e Bardarbunga, e toda a fissura entre ambos!

Todos estes vulcṍes têm também caldeiras bastante largas. O Grimsvotn têm uma caldeira com 8km de diametro, nos outros três as caldeiras medem até 15km de diâmetro. Os quatro vulcões têm potencial para erupções com grande libertação de tefra e indices de explosividade até VEI6. Normalmente as erupções no Grimsvotn medem VEI3, no Katla VEI4 ou VEI5. O Askja e o Bardarbunga têm erupções muito menos frequentes, na maioria pequenas fissuras (VEI2) mas já tiveram eventos históricos VEI6. 

Indo aos dados históricos, o Katla têm uma erupção normalmente a cada 40-80 anos, e são sempre erupções muito largas e na caldeira. Mais raramente têm erupções fissura, que libertam quantidades larguíssimas de lava. Daí que toda a gente espere uma nova erupção do Katla, possivelmente já bastante em breve. A última erupção em 1918 foi antecedida por alguns sismos intensos, provavelmente de magnitude 4 ou 5. Por esse motivo, eu espero ainda mais umas semanas e uns meses de elevada actividade sísmica no Katla.

O Bardarbunga teve a sua última erupção em 1910 e antes em 1864. Foram erupções pequenas. Após isso, houve alguns eventos glaciais como este de hoje. A última grande erupção já lá vai em 1477: e são precisamente essas erupções largas que o Bardarbunga costuma ter a cada 500 anos. Daí que mais cedo ou mais tarde, irá haver uma, normalmente na zona Veidivotn que é próxima do Hamarin, a sudoeste. O Hamarin é um cone vulcânico, dentro do sistema do Bardarbunga, debaixo do glaciar.

Daí que não seja de estranhar estes vulcoes darem sinais. Estatisticamente, e baseado em padrões históricos, já deveríamos ter tido erupções largas do Katla e do Bardarbunga, assim como uma nova erupção do Hekla.


----------



## irpsit (14 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Update: a cheia glacial desta manhã do Hamarin foi maior em volume que a cheia de sábado do Katla. Saíu do glaciar e chegou a uma barragem que transbordou (sem qualquer dano para esta) e depois encheu um lago natural downstream.

O tremor diminuí mas ainda não voltou aos valores normais. 
Segundo as notícias islandesas, nasceu uma nova zona termal na região, provavelmente resultante da subida do magma até perto da superfície.

No Katla, o sismo 2.6 não resultou em nenhuma alteração do tremor.


----------



## jorgepaulino (14 Jul 2011 às 09:48)

irpsit disse:


> Update: a cheia glacial desta manhã do Hamarin foi maior em volume que a cheia de sábado do Katla. Saíu do glaciar e chegou a uma barragem que transbordou (sem qualquer dano para esta) e depois encheu um lago natural downstream.
> 
> O tremor diminuí mas ainda não voltou aos valores normais.
> Segundo as notícias islandesas, nasceu uma nova zona termal na região, provavelmente resultante da subida do magma até perto da superfície.
> ...



Off topic: outra pontaria para uma mensagem às ZERO HORAS, à semelhança do tópico dos relógios do etna ...


----------



## irpsit (14 Jul 2011 às 22:31)

Segundo os cientistas islandeses ocorreram 3 pequenas erupções subglaciais no Hamarin anteontem à noite (a primeira erupção desde 1910). http://www.ruv.is/frett/kvikuinnskot-i-koldukvislarjokli

Esta semana houve portanto dois vulcões a ter erupção na Islândia: o Katla e o Hamarin. 

Ou 3 erupções no espaço de dois meses:

21 Maio: *Grimsvotn* (erupção subglacial bastante larga)
10 Julho: *Katla* (erupção subglacial pequena e cheia)
13 Julho: *Hamarin* (erupções subglaciais pequenas e cheia)

Pelo menos nas últimas décadas, tal sequência de 3 vulcões diferentes nunca ocorreu.


----------



## irpsit (14 Jul 2011 às 23:05)

Vou explicar, sem sensacionalismos, o porquê deste aumento de actividade vulcânica na Islândia, segundo a explicação dos especialistas.

Aparentemente a hot spot islandesa tem um ciclo de ~120-160 anos, em que a actividade vulcânica atinge um máximo durante algumas décadas, depois volta a decair. 

Esta actividade não só se manifesta em mais erupções na Islândia, como erupções mais violentas, e sobretudo maior actividade dos vulcões debaixo do Vatnajokull. Precisamente o que estámos a observar agora.


Se estudarmos este ciclo, existem máximos bem evidentes de mais actividade vulcânica à volta de 1880, e antes à volta de 1730, 1610, 1477, 1350, 1230, 1100, 930. 

Seguindo o ciclo é suposto termos um novo máximo algures nas próximas décadas, entre 2010 e 2040.

Nessa ocasiões ocorrem muitas erupções na Islândia e largas libertações de magma; ao longo de algumas décadas. Depois a actividade vulcânica volta a tornar-se bastante reduzida (como esteve na maioria do século passado)

Ver lista de erupções na Islândia aqui


O que é preocupante é que praticamente em todos os máximos, ocorreram 1 ou 2 erupções bastante destrutivas, como Eldgjá em 934, Hekla 1104, Reykjanes 1226, Oraefajokull 1362, Veidivotn 1477, Katla em 1612 e 1625, período extremamente eruptivo nos 1720s (e as erupções violentas mais tarde do Katla em 1755 e Laki em 1783), e Askja em 1875.

Nestes máximos vulcânicos, também ocorrem muito maior número de erupções vulcânicas. Vejam por exemplo (na lista acima) as numerosas erupções em quase todos os anos na década de 1720s, ou as sucessivas erupções nas década de 1880s e 1890s, muitas delas no Vatnajokull.

Nestes máximos, também tende a ocorrer actividade em vulcões que normalmente não têm erupções. *Portanto, espero nas próximas décadas não só uma larga erupção na Islândia (com impacto global), como actividade em vulcões longamente adormecidos, e elevada actividade nos vulcões do Vatnajokull, como estámos precisamente a observar.* 

Dos vulcṍes que acho que terão erupções em anos próximos serão Krisuvik, Langjokull (ambos longamente adormecidos), Esjufjoll, Kverfjoll e Bardarbunga, Askja, Katla, Hekla e Grimsvotn, com um ou dois deles a terem uma erupção extremamente intensa (que pode ser explosiva ou de fissura, como ocorreu em todos os máximos anteriores). Nisto, baseio-me nas indicações sísmicas e inflação observadas nestes vários vulcões.


----------



## jorgepaulino (14 Jul 2011 às 23:36)

*irpsit:* um pouco offtopic, o que fazes na Islandia ? As tuas informações de lá são sempre muito detalhadas !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Como normalmente se é preso por tem cão e também por não ter...

A Islândia não regista sismos à 11 horas, nem sequer micro-sismos como lá é tão normal....

Será verdade ou alguma avaria no sistema? Que é estranho é...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=map


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jul 2011 às 00:03)

Off topic: outro a dar-lhe com os posts às ZERO HORAS !!!

On-topic: dá a ideia de ser uma falhar qualquer, acabarem de repente assim os sismos ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jul 2011 às 00:06)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Off topic: outro a dar-lhe com os posts às ZERO HORAS !!!
> 
> On-topic: dá a ideia de ser uma falhar qualquer, acabarem de repente assim os sismos ...



Pois realmente é também no que eu mais aposto.

Quanto as zero horas foi mera coincidência. Calhou..


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2011 às 00:12)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Off topic: outro a dar-lhe com os posts às ZERO HORAS !!!
> .



Peço desculpa pelo off-topic:
 Já chega não, é a 3ªvez que falas do assunto ?  Eu se fizer um post às 01:02:03 prometes-me que fazes o pino ? Ou se for às 06:06:06 chamas o exorcista ?


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jul 2011 às 00:31)

Vince disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic:
> Já chega não, é a 3ªvez que falas do assunto ?  Eu se fizer um post às 01:02:03 prometes-me que fazes o pino ? Ou se for às 06:06:06 chamas o exorcista ?



Faço isso tudo ! 

Edit: acho desnecessária essa agressividade relativamente a um assunto que acaba por ter a sua graça, principalmente vinda de um user com a tua Reputação e Respeito em 1º lugar e em 2º lugar como Administrador do forum. Uma chamada de atenção era o suficiente, uma resposta destas era evitável !


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2011 às 13:51)

É comum haver alturas em que não há sismos. E comum haver alturas em que há muitos sismos.

O mesmo em relação à actividade vulcânica, a qual possui um ciclo de cerca de 130 anos, que agora caminha para o seu máximo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jul 2011 às 17:00)

Pelo que se pode verificar a actividade sismica continua, com menos frequencia.

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/

Curioso porque é que numa zona com bastante actividade vulcanica os sismos são sempre de fraca intensidade. Será que é a tal teoria da libertação de energia a mostrar o seu lado prático ?


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Jul 2011 às 09:41)

Mais uma série de quase 30 sismos esta noite.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2011 às 10:16)

Na Islândia ao longo de todo o rift existe actividade sísmica, causada pela separação das placas tectónicas. Existem duas zonas de rift, uma ocidental e outra oriental. Na zona ocidental, o vulcanismo é menos activo e portanto os sismos estão mais associados a processos tectónicos. Ocorrem diariamente e ocasionalmente com mais intensidade.

Na zona oriental, o vulcanismo é muito mais activo (por estar acima da pluma magmática da hot spot), portanto existem mais erupções que provavelmente libertam esse stress. Usualmente os sismos são menos intensos e menos frequentes, mas antes de erupções vulcânicas são normalmente intensos, na ordem da magnitude 3 a 5.

É sempre bom quando ocorre a normalidade de dezenas de sismos diários. Assim a pressão é libertada gradualmente. Esporadicamente ocorrem sismos mais violentos na ordem dos 6.5, como em 2000 e 2008, principalmente na zona que une os dois rifts, e onde as placas se deslocam horizontamente (e não existe vulcanismo activo nesta zona). 

Na zona de erupções ocorrem normalmente erupções pequenas de fissura, e ocasionalmente erupções mais violentas ou com quantidades enormes de lava. 



jorgepaulino disse:


> Pelo que se pode verificar a actividade sismica continua, com menos frequencia.
> 
> http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/
> 
> Curioso porque é que numa zona com bastante actividade vulcanica os sismos são sempre de fraca intensidade. Será que é a tal teoria da libertação de energia a mostrar o seu lado prático ?


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2011 às 10:27)

Ocorreu um sismo 3.5 no Katla, hoje de noite, seguido de dezenas de aftershocks.

O sismo foi detectado fortemente nos sismógrafos, e foi reclassificado em 2.6 pelo Instituto de Metereologia, mas aparece como 3.8 nos registros internacionais. Provavelmente, a classificação de 2.6 é um pouco errada.






Em qualquer dos casos, está a tornar-se evidente que o Katla se está a aproximar de uma erupção larga. Tudo indica para isso.

Antes da erupção do Eyjafjallajokull, que estava silencioso há 200 anos,. ocorreu um período de 3 meses de intensa actividade sísmica, à semelhança do que ocorre agora no Katla (adormecido há 100 anos).

*Se formos pela mesma linha, é de esperar uma erupção do Katla entre o próximo Agosto e Outubro, já que a actividade mais intensa que estámos a observar começou em Junho*. 

Historicamente o Katla costuma ter as suas erupções quase sempre entre Julho e Outubro. Isto deve-se ao derretimento do gelo no verão que causa mais facilidade de erupção. E é por esse motivo, que eu penso que existe uma considerável probabilidade de a erupção ocorrer então até Outubro. Se não ocorrer em 2011, então é muito provável que a erupção ocorra em 2012.

Se for assim, então devemos esperar mais sismos 3 e até 4, à semelhança dos últimos dias, e provavelmente na ordem de 5, mesmo antes da erupção. 

Penso que a erupção deverá ser de VEI5 (semelhante ao Monte St Helens nos EUA em 1980) e portanto deverá trazer algum impacto na aviação europeia durante algumas semanas, e provavelmente algum impacto pequeno no clima a curto-prazo. No mais fraco dos cenários, a erupção será VEI4 idêntica à do ano passado. No pior dos cenários, teríamos uma erupção com intensidade VEI6 semelhante à do Pinatubo, ou uma grande fissura. Pessoalmente, não desejo isso nada mesmo!


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Jul 2011 às 10:36)

Por um lado acho que queriámos ver uma grande manifestação da força na natureza, queriamos ver os aviões no chão (o menor dos males) e queriamos ver o clima a mudar um pouco.

Infelizmente isso não é possivel sem que hajam vitimas e danos, portanto esperamos que o katla faça pouco mais que tossir um pouco e espirrar !


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2011 às 10:59)

Jorge, eu compreendo esse desejo de ver algo grande, mas acho que é um pouco ingénuo pedir algo assim! E até mauzinho!

Primeiro, o impacto climático do Katla pode ser considerável. Em 1919, após a erupção do Katla em 1918, o inverno foi extraordinariamente frio em todo o Hemisfério Norte, um dos mais frios do século. E foi também nesse inverno e ano que ocorreu a famosa Spanish Flu (que também teve como causa a primeira guerra mundial que estava a acabar nesse ano) A erupção de 1918 causou igualmente um tsunami na zona, que devastou largas partes da costa sul islandesa. Além disso, o impacto da erupção seria grave, já que a economia está tão frágil, que uma disrupção dessas (aviação, clima e possivelmente agricultura) seria bastante mau.

É giro ver uma pequena erupção de fissura, umas fontes de lava a serem atiradas ao ar, como ocorrer frequentemente em muitos vulcões no mundo. Se queres a adrenalina de ver uma vulcão, viaja até a um sítio como o Hawai ou Etna (as viagens nem são caras até ao sul da Itália). Mas uma erupção violenta como a que pode ocorrer no Katla, é algo que nem tu, nem eu, nem ninguém queira desejar!

Eu cada vez tenho mais a teoria que hoje em dia muita gente deseja estas catástrofes (como o fenómeno 2012 evidencia), porque ver algo desse género acontecer, mesmo que nas notícias, liberta adrenalina e dopamina no corpo humano. E esta libertação é um pouco como uma droga, o corpo quer mais. Isso é talvez um sinal que as pessoas vivem vidas aborrecidas ou depressivas, e então desejam ver algo interessante e fantástico acontecer, seja nas notícias ou ao vivo. Para esse propósito, é melhor ver um filme de acção ou de sci-fic.

Mas compreende que isto não é nenhuma crítica pessoal a ti.



jorgepaulino disse:


> Por um lado acho que queriámos ver uma grande manifestação da força na natureza, queriamos ver os aviões no chão (o menor dos males) e queriamos ver o clima a mudar um pouco.
> 
> Infelizmente isso não é possivel sem que hajam vitimas e danos, portanto esperamos que o katla faça pouco mais que tossir um pouco e espirrar !


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Jul 2011 às 11:11)

irpsit disse:


> Jorge, eu compreendo esse desejo de ver algo grande, mas acho que é um pouco ingénuo pedir algo assim! E até mauzinho!
> 
> ...
> 
> Mas compreende que isto não é nenhuma crítica pessoal a ti.



Claro que não levo isso como sendo nenhuma critica, alias na ultima frase do meu post tive o cuidado de escrever que isso não pode ser ... mas a força da natureza fascina todos nós !

Esperamos ver qualquer coisa, mas na pior das hipoteses igual ao deste ano !

Qualquer dia vou mesmo à Islandia, é só conseguir estabilizar um pouco as minha economias !


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2011 às 12:06)

Mais alguma actividade interessante.

Um sismo 1.7 perto do Hekla. E os tremores começam a subir de novo nas estações junto ao Katla, mas somente ligeiramente. Para já nada de extraordinário.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2011 às 21:38)

Vou tentar estimar a força com que o Katla vai ter na próxima erupção, se ocorrer nos próximos meses (como penso que vai).

Até aos anos 90, a inflação no Katla era de alguns mm por ano (ou seja, cerca de 40cm desde 1918, a sua última larga erupção). Nos últimos anos, a inflação tem sido de 2cm por ano, ou seja mais uns 20-30cm. A inflação total é então estimada em 60-70cm.

Agora, temos exemplos de duas erupções recentes na Islândia, a do Hekla em 2000, após 10 anos, com uma inflação de 10cm, resultou numa erupção de 0.2 Km cúbicos de material (quase só lava, VEI3). O Grimsvotn teve uma erupção em 2011 com 0.7 Km cúbicos de tefra (VEI4), após uma inflação de 40cm desde a última erupção em 2004. EDIT: o Eyjafjallajokull registrava antes da sua erupção uma inflação estimada em 35cm e também teve uma erupção VEI4 (0.2 Km cúbicos de material).

*Se seguirmos a mesma lógica (mas uma lógica que pode não se aplicaR ao Katla), a futura erupção deverá libertar aproximadamente o dobro do volume da do Grimsvotn este ano, cerca de 1 a 1.4 Km cúbicos de material (VEI5), dado que a inflação é quase o dobro.*

No entanto, falámos de uma inflação acumulada ao longo de décadas e de uma caldeira maior que a do Hekla e Grimsvotn. Alguém quer acrescentar algo a esta estimativa?


----------



## FJC (20 Jul 2011 às 18:03)

irpsit disse:


> Vou tentar estimar a força com que o Katla vai ter na próxima erupção, se ocorrer nos próximos meses (como penso que vai).
> 
> Até aos anos 90, a inflação no Katla era de alguns mm por ano (ou seja, cerca de 40cm desde 1918, a sua última larga erupção). Nos últimos anos, a inflação tem sido de 2cm por ano, ou seja mais uns 20-30cm. A inflação total é então estimada em 60-70cm.
> 
> ...



Boas!

E a cheia glaciar que a erupção pode provocar!? Se "um lixeiro aquecimento", provocou, o que se sabe, estando ele por baixo de um glaciar, as consequências devem ser catastróficas!!! Para essa situação existe algum tipo de plano de emergência!?


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jul 2011 às 18:57)

Então *irpsit*, novidades por essas terras gélidas e cuspidoras de fogo ?


----------



## irpsit (20 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

A cheia glacial que ocorre quando a erupção começa é equivalente à discarga do Amazonas e Mississipi somados.

Da última vez, causou um tsunami local e prolongou a praia em 5km.

Não existe grande plano, a não ser a evacuação das populações locais. Acho que ninguém faz muito a ideia de como será. Aparentemente não deve ser assim tão destrutiva, a julgar pelos relatos históricos de várias erupções passadas.


Novidades daqui?
Tudo calmo. Apenas um sismo 2.0 no Hamarin, onde ocorreu a outra cheia glacial na semana passada.




FJC disse:


> Boas!
> 
> E a cheia glaciar que a erupção pode provocar!? Se "um lixeiro aquecimento", provocou, o que se sabe, estando ele por baixo de um glaciar, as consequências devem ser catastróficas!!! Para essa situação existe algum tipo de plano de emergência!?


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2011 às 13:47)

Desde ontem os stainmeters junto ao Hekla registram algumas variações. Isto pode significar movimentos do magma no vulcão. Moro a 50km do Hekla, portanto qualquer eurpção que comece, eu vou ver.

A minha aposta para próxima erupção é que será o Hekla e pode ser em breve.
Mas qualquer erupção deverá ser relativamente pequena.

Além disso, ontem houve uma nova cheia glacial junto ao Katla, mas muito mais pequena. A estrada ficou cortada apenas por umas horas.


----------



## netfalcon (24 Jul 2011 às 17:05)

Sou o único que acha estranho não haver actividade sísmica de grande relevância de á uns dias para cá? 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jul 2011 às 19:56)

netfalcon disse:


> Sou o único que acha estranho não haver actividade sísmica de grande relevância de á uns dias para cá?
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



Não acho estranho... É perfeitamente normal, a actividade está a aumentar mas gradualmente, não é de um dia para o outros, nestas escalas não podemos ter tudo de uma vez, não é tão previsível como a meteorologia, muito pelo contrario, pode ser ainda hoje ou só daqui a meses a ocorrer algo de significativo.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

Netfalcon, não é estranho um silêncio quase sem sismos durante dias na Islândia.

Assim como é perfeitamente normal alturas de grandes crises sísmicas (e vulcânicas) cá.

Não se pode achar que todo o evento (ou ausência de evento) é algo de extraordinário e excepcional, como o sensacionalismo dos media costuma fazer.

Não existe nenhuma anormalidade na Islândia. A natureza é assim, a geologia é como o tempo, ora faz calma, ora faz muita agitação. Existem ciclos, existem processos muito complexos e só agora estámos a começar a compreendê-los.

Geralmente, após um período de calma sísmica na Islândia surge grande agitação, e vice-versa. A erupção do Grimsvotmn surgiu precisamente após um período de alguns dias quase sem sismos. E noutras ocasiões, grande actividade sísmica, não quer dizer nada mais. 

E quando está mau tempo, como está hoje, a detecção dos microsismos torna-se mais complicada e portanto existe uma ausência de sismos, que não é bem verdade. Trata-se apenas de uma falha na detecção devido ao mau tempo.

Se algo de invulgar ocorreu hoje na Islândia, foi apenas um sismo fora da zona de rift, no leste da islândia, com cerca de magnitude 2. Nunca tinha visto um sismo lá antes. Eheh.



netfalcon disse:


> Sou o único que acha estranho não haver actividade sísmica de grande relevância de á uns dias para cá?
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2011 às 23:40)

Nova cheia glacial no sul da Islândia. De novo (segunda vez) do glaciar Vatnajokull, proveniente de actividade do vulcão subglacial Hamarinn, que supostamente teve uma mini-erupção há umas semanas atrás, no ínicio do mês. 







São já 4 cheias glaciais num mês (duas no Katla, duas do Hamarinn) e assim não dá para me sentir seguro quando vou fazer caminhada a esses sítios (algo que gosto de fazer cá no verão, visto essas zonas serem muito bonitas e turísticas também). Estas cheias são causadas por aumento da actividade geotermica nesses vulcões, ou até de pequenas saídas de magma à superfície, debaixo dos glaciares (que até à altura, não é algo confirmado)

Hoje ocorreu também dois movimentos súbitos e anormais no Hekla e Katla, mas de deflação. Não sei, poderá ser anormalidade nos aparelhos. Há um mês, um movimento semelhante no Hekla, fez com que as autoridades evacuassem as populações locais, pois pensavam que uma erupção do Hekla estava próxima.

Isto é um pouco surreal, termos três vulcões mostrando muita agitação, ao longo destas últimas semanas, e quando ocorrem estas cheias, termos as estradas cortadas.


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2011 às 20:47)

Mais uma cheia glacial no Hamarinn. A segunda esta semana!, e já perdi a conta de quantas cheias do Hamarinn e Katla ocorreram neste último mês, penso que 3 do Hamarinn e 2 do Katla.

Pode ter ocorrido uma nova e segunda erupção subglacial no Hamarinn (pertencente ao vulcão central Bardarbunga). O IM relata sinais de actividade junto a uma cratera debaixo do glaciar.


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2011 às 14:59)

Ocorreu um sismo 2.1 no vulcão Hekla a relativamente baixa profundidade (4km). Geralmente este vulcão é completamente sem sismos, e estes só começam apenas 30min antes de uma erupção. A última erupção em 2000 começou após um sismo 2.6, e nas últimas décadas o vulcão têm tido erupções regulares a cada dez anos e tem mostrado recentemente inflação (inchamento do vulcão devido à acumulação de magma, o que costuma ocorrer nos meses antes de uma erupção). A par do Hamarinn e do Katla, os 3 vulcões são os que de longe têm mostrado mais actividade em tempos recentes. Eu prometo só relatar acontecimentos importantes dos vulcões islandeses e todos estes acontecimentos são sinais suficientes para meter as autoridades a evacuar população, como as 6 cheias que ocorreram do Katla e Hamarinn nas últimas semanas, ou estes sinais do Hekla. É curioso como em 2009 e 2010, não havia actividade sísmica considerável nos vulcões islandeses, excepto no Eyjafjallajokull (que acabou por ter a famosa erupção em 2010), e no Grimsvotn (que acabou por ter uma erupção em 2011), e este ano são 3 os vulcões que têm mostrado movimentações de magma e cheias glaciais.


----------



## irpsit (20 Ago 2011 às 21:46)

Voltei este fim de semana da zona do Katla, onde pernoitei e senti dois sismos! 

Um durante a noite, mas não tivemos bem a certeza (um 2.3), outro de manhã estávamos no topo duma montanha e sentimos um tremor algo prolongado. Inicialmente pensei que se tratava um ice-quake (que ocorrem muito frequentemente nestes largos glaciares) mas depois como o tremor durou muitos segundos, apercebi-me que era um sismo. A hora a que senti coincide com um 2.0 no Katla.

Mais uma mini-passeio perto do Katla, a arriscar 

Foi fantástico ver também os efeitos das últimas cheias na área, ambas as de 2010 e 2011.

Mas continuo a achar que ainda falta mais inflação antes da erupção do Katla, portanto ainda acho que falta algum tempo. Já o Hekla acho que está prestes a ter uma nova erupção (após a de 2000), que provavelmente será uma VEI3 e durará alguns dias e maioritariamente efusiva. O outro vulcão que têm causado preocupação é o outro que têm causado cheias glaciais recentementem o Hamarinn-Bardarbunga. Têm tido inflação acelerada, e que segundo as estimativas poderá causar uma erupção VEI5 (algo comparável às do Katla ou do Mt St Helens).


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2011 às 23:55)

A actividade sísmica no Katla têm aumentado quase de dia para dia. A cada semana que passa cada vez mais sismos e mais intensos se verificam, e os episódios de tremor também estão a ficar mais frequentes, assim como a inflação e movimentos laterais no vulcão.

Hoje e ontem ocorreram mais episódios de tremor e vários sismos, o maior de magnitude 3.

Parece estar evidente que estámos a começar a recta final para uma erupção larga do Katla. Para quando não se sabe ao certo, pode ser nos próximos meses, ou somente daqui por 3-4 anos. Mas parece estar claro que estámos cada vez mais perto. São esperados antes da erupção sismos ainda mais fortes e frequentes e mais inflação. Daí que eu ache que pelo menos ainda faltam 2 meses.

Se a actividade continuar a aumentar ao ritmo que tem aumentado recentemente, então o vulcão terá mesmo a erupção algures nos próximos 12-24 meses, que é um pouco a minha opinião.

As erupções no Katla não são para brincadeira. No cenário mais fraco, a erupção será uma repetição do Eyjafjallajokull ou do Grimsvotn (VEI4), no cenário mais violento, será uma erupção com impacto climático global, a curto prazo (como em 1918, VEI6).

Os outros vulcões próximos de erupções na Islândia são o Hekla e o Hamarinn, também mostrando sinais que estão prontos a ter erupções. O Hamarinn é outro vulcão que causa preocupação, já que está historicamente associado a largas erupções, algumas das quais foram as erupções com mais libertação de lava desde a idade glacial no planeta.


----------



## irpsit (5 Set 2011 às 01:20)

A actividade sísmica no Katla têm aumentado quase de dia para dia. A cada semana que passa cada vez mais sismos e mais intensos se verificam, e os episódios de tremor também estão a ficar mais frequentes, assim como a inflação e movimentos laterais no vulcão.

Hoje e ontem ocorreram mais episódios de tremor e vários sismos, o maior de magnitude 3.

Parece estar evidente que estámos a caminhar a recta final para uma erupção larga do Katla. Para quando não se sabe ao certo, pode ser nos próximos meses, ou somente daqui por 3-4 anos. Mas parece estar claro que estámos cada vez mais perto. 

Se a actividade continuar a aumentar ao ritmo que tem aumentado recentemente, então o vulcão terá mesmo a erupção algures nos próximos 12-24 meses.

Os outros vulcões próximos de erupções na Islândia são o Hekla e o Hamarinn, também mostrando sinais que estão prontos a ter erupções.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2011 às 01:45)

A Islândia pode-se designar uma autêntica bomba relógio nos últimos tempos, a terra está ou prepara-se para uma etapa crítica em termos geológicos, penso graças há tua descrição Irpsit que a pressão do magma já está quase no seu limite. Resta agora esperar para ver quando e qual será a intensidade da erupção e se posteriormente não irá potenciar a erupção de Vulcões vizinhos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Set 2011 às 17:12)

criz0r disse:


> A Islândia pode-se designar uma autêntica bomba relógio nos últimos tempos, a terra está ou prepara-se para uma etapa crítica em termos geológicos, penso graças há tua descrição Irpsit que a pressão do magma já está quase no seu limite. Resta agora esperar para ver quando e qual será a intensidade da erupção e se posteriormente não irá potenciar a erupção de Vulcões vizinhos.



A terra prepara-se para nos expulsar, nós somos um virus semelhante a uma constipação para o planeta, na sua escala de existencia.


----------



## irpsit (5 Set 2011 às 22:29)

A Islândia passa por um ciclo máximo de vulcanismo a cada 130-160 anos. Nós estámos agora a chegar a um novo máximo. O último século teve um recorde mínimo de vulcanismo dos últimos milénios.

É de esperar que neste próximo máximo hajam bastante erupções, a quase cada 2 anos, e algumas violentas. Historicamente cada máximo teve sempre uma ou duas erupções VEI5 ou até VEI6.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2011 às 01:28)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A terra prepara-se para nos expulsar, nós somos um virus semelhante a uma constipação para o planeta, na sua escala de existencia.



A sério ? E agora ? Vamos todos morrer ? We're all gonna die ?
Ahhh pera, claro que vamos todos morrer, se tudo correr bem, de velhice, antes que chegue essa ordem de despejo do planeta, mas uma constipação também não se pode pôr de parte, muitos velhinhos morrem de constipações e pneumonias.


----------



## irpsit (7 Set 2011 às 00:29)

Hoje foi mais um dia geologicamente muito activo na Islândia têm merecido extensas notícias nos media islandeses.

O Katla teve um forte tremor harmónico durante a tarde e os geólogos dizem que o vulcão está próximo de uma erupção. A protecção civil sobrevoou a calote glacial sob a caldeira e encontrou muitas rachas. Houve um ligeiro aumento de caudal dos rios, mas não chega a haver inundação. Vamos a ver se o Katla se acalma. O problema é os sismos já estarem perto da superfície, indiciando que o magma está também próximo desta. Também vou de férias em breve, portanto espero que o vulcão espere pelo menos até ao final do ano, e que seja contido!

Meia hora depois deste evento no Katla, um outro vulcão, o Krisuvík, a apenas 25km, teve também um evento de tremor, que resultou depois num swarm de sismos. Este vulcão adormecido há 800 anos (e apenas efusivo) têm dado cada vez mais sinais de actividade também. Não compreendi muito bem por que é que esse vulcão teve um evento de tremor logo após o tremor no Katla, quando estão a mais de 150km um do outro e em regiões vulcânicas diferentes.

Muitos vulcões na Islândia têm andado a dar sinais de actividade (principalmente Hekla, Katla, Bardarbunga, Krisuvík, Askja). De certo não augura nada de bom, quando há uns meses estava tudo bem mais calmo.

Pode ser que estejemos para repetir a década de 1720, quando houve uma erupção em quase todos os anos dessa década na Islândia, de variados vulcões, e chegou a haver 3 vulcões diferentes a terem erupções num mesmo ano.


----------



## irpsit (7 Set 2011 às 20:33)

Hoje houve extensos documentários nas notícias sobre a actual situação do Katla. Foi interessante ouvir isso na rádio (em islandês, eheh)

O Katla iniciou também inflação súbita e considerável, cerca de 3-4cm nos ultimos dias, em todas as estações em redor do vulcão. Portanto significando que estámos a entrar nas fase final antes de uma erupção.  No entanto, ainda se esperam sismos bem mais violentos (magnitude 4 ou 5) antes da erupção, dizem os geólogos islandeses.

Que ninguém diga que não é possível prever uma erupção. Ambas as erupções islandesas de 2010 e 2011 tiveram muitos sinais prévios claros de que uma erupção ia haver. Agora observámos o mesmo com o Katla e de novo com o Hekla. Só não é possível saber o dia exacto, mas é possível saber que estámos a poucas semanas da erupção (algures entre 1 semana a 4 meses, segundo o que estimo). E uns dias antes os sinais serão ainda mais claros.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2011 às 22:41)

irpsit disse:


> Hoje houve extensos documentários nas notícias sobre a actual situação do Katla. Foi interessante ouvir isso na rádio (em islandês, eheh)
> 
> O Katla iniciou também inflação súbita e considerável, cerca de 3-4cm nos ultimos dias, em todas as estações em redor do vulcão. Portanto significando que estámos a entrar nas fase final antes de uma erupção.  No entanto, ainda se esperam sismos bem mais violentos (magnitude 4 ou 5) antes da erupção, dizem os geólogos islandeses.
> 
> Que ninguém diga que não é possível prever uma erupção. Ambas as erupções islandesas de 2010 e 2011 tiveram muitos sinais prévios claros de que uma erupção ia haver. Agora observámos o mesmo com o Katla e de novo com o Hekla. Só não é possível saber o dia exacto, mas é possível saber que estámos a poucas semanas da erupção (algures entre 1 semana a 4 meses, segundo o que estimo). E uns dias antes os sinais serão ainda mais claros.



Sabes se há a possibilidade de se estimar a intensidade que esta erupção pode vir a ter? As erupções do Katla costumam ser severas...


----------



## irpsit (8 Set 2011 às 13:38)

Citando um geologo islandes: "há anos que me fazem essa pergunta, quando é que o Katla vai ter a erupção, é muito dificil saber ao certo"

O que é claro é que o Katla está com o magma já bem perto da superfície e dando os sinais de uma futura erupção em breve. Mas o problema é que há muitos casos na Islândia de vulcões praticamente no ponto de entrar em erupção e depois o vulcão "desiste" à última da hora. 

O Katla está a seguir completamente os passos tomados pelo Eyjafjallajokull antes da erupção de 2010, muitos sismos, inflação e deformação na montanha, intrusões, tremor harmónico. Eu estimo a probabilidade de o Katla ter uma erupção no espaço dos próximos 12 meses em 80% (portanto bastante provável, não é um 100%!). E diria uns 95% de uma erupção nos proximos 10 anos, e talvez de uns 50% de erupção nos próximos 2-3 meses.

Historicamente antes da erupção deverá haver sismos violentos, uns dias antes, algo que ainda não houve. Esse sim será o sinal dos 95% de probabilidades de uma erupção.

As erupções são severas, isto é, semelhantes à do Grimsvotn este ano, mas mais prolongadas. Portanto não é nada de eu não tenha experienciado. O problema é que eu vivo a 100km do Katla, e o Grimsvotn está a 200km de mim, portanto mais perto o Katla.



MSantos disse:


> Sabes se há a possibilidade de se estimar a intensidade que esta erupção pode vir a ter? As erupções do Katla costumam ser severas...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2011 às 08:40)

E cá esta a Islândia a registar no KATLA tremores harmónicos muito frequentes.

A salientar o dia de ontem que foi geologicamente mais que muito activo, com uma actividade constante durante horas. 

É certo que algo de grande e muito forte está para acontecer em breve, e não digam que foi de surpresa quando ocorrer, pois certamente que vai apanhar muita gente de surpresa, não digo que devia ser lançado o "pânico" por parte da comunicação social, mas devia sim haver uma melhor mentalização das sociedades para o que pode estar para vir. 

Claro que não se pode saber ao certo o dia e a hora, mas com os eventos de ontem e mais os de hoje certamente que continua a haver inflação da crusta na zona do vulcão ou de grande parte da fissura, estes eventos mostram que o magma está muito próximo da superfície. eu diria mesmo que a superfície já esta a registar um aquecimento considerável. 

Faz alta a confirmação e os relatos do irpsit....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=map


----------



## Kispo (12 Set 2011 às 14:21)

A erupção parece estar a aproximar-se. Os sismos já andam perto de magnitudes de grau 3.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2011 às 19:07)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E cá esta a Islândia a registar no KATLA tremores harmónicos muito frequentes.
> A salientar o dia de ontem que foi geologicamente mais que muito activo, com uma actividade constante durante horas.



Nestes dias tem havido bastante vento na Islândia o que gera bastante "ruído" nos tremores harmónicos. Até a ondulação forte costeira afecta estações mais próximas do litoral e tem havido bastante devido aos restos do "Katia". Não sei até que ponto parte dessa actividade não seja "ruído". O vento afecta sobretudo as frequências mais altas embora nos gráficos se note também bastante activo nas frequências baixas (a vermelho), isso já sucedeu ontem com um pico mas o padrão parece-me um pouco regular demais para parecer geológico.
Mas também não entendo muito sobre o assunto, é apenas a ideia geral que tenho da coisa (tremores harmónicos).


----------



## CptRena (12 Set 2011 às 19:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Claro que não se pode saber ao certo o dia e a hora, mas com os eventos de ontem e mais os de hoje certamente que continua a haver inflação da crusta na zona do vulcão ou de grande parte da fissura, estes eventos mostram que o magma está muito próximo da superfície. eu diria mesmo que a superfície já esta a registar um aquecimento considerável.



Concordo que haja divulgação de informação sobre esta matéria, mas se isto chega à bolsa é para a desgraça total. Já é o que é com a especulação nos preços do petróleo e na dívida. Imaginem o que é se começam a especular sobre o fecho do espaço aéreo europeu, no máximo o mundial, seria uma desgraça. São dois pesos numa balança, por um lado a informação da situação e a preparação atempada, por outro o caos que poderá trazer se começa a haver especulação irracional.


----------



## Profetaa (13 Set 2011 às 00:52)

Hoje a actividade vulcanica voltou a ser noticia na TV da Islandia...
Segundo percebi os cientistas estão atentos, mas não muito alarmados.

http://www.visir.is/skjalftahrina-i-toppgig-oraefajokuls/article/2011110919700

Outra zona que tambem tem tido muita actividade sismica é em redor do vulcão Hengill, zona hidrotermal. Esta actividade é provocada pelo homem, devido a trabalhos no local. Esta é uma area de muita perfuração geotérmica.


```
Two earthquake swarms during the night.
Posted on September 10, 2011 by Jón Frímann 
During the night there where two earthquake swarms in Iceland. One of this earthquake swarms was man made.

The larger earthquake swarm was in Hengill volcano and was man made. It happens and the hydrothermal plant pumps down cold water into the bedrock and changes the pressure and strain in the bedrock and nearby sediments that make up this area. The earthquakes only happens when cold water is being pumped down into the ground. When they are not pumping cold water into the ground, no earthquakes happens. Largest earthquakes in this man made earthquake swarm where ML2.5 and ML2.2 according to automatic measurements of Iceland Met Office. But most of the earthquakes where less then ML1.0 in size.


The man made earthquake swarm in Hengill volcano. Copyright of this picture belongs to Iceland Met Office.

The second earthquake swarm that did happen during the night was in Katla volcano. This earthquake swarm is no surprise to people how have been watching Katla volcano activity since July. This earthquake swarm in Katla volcano was however small during the night. But there did more earthquake activity in Katla volcano around 18:00 UTC yesterday. But overall it seems that Katla volcano has slowed down a bit compared to last few days. 


Earthquakes in Katla volcano during the past 48 hours. Copyright of this picture belongs to Iceland Met Office.

For the moment it is rather quiet in Iceland, as there is currently not that much activity in Katla volcano. But that can change without any warning at all. As Iceland is highly active in both volcanoes and earthquakes.

Icelandic news about the earthquake activity in Hengill volcano.
```

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=1473


----------



## Profetaa (13 Set 2011 às 23:42)

Video interessante sobre o Katla :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji-yY3OmAZY&feature=player_embedded"]The Katla Volcano: with english subtitles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FJC (23 Set 2011 às 17:40)

Boas.

alguém pode comentar este aumento dos sismos!? E com 2 acima de 3?! Reparei pela Webcam do Katla, que parece estar muito vento (devido à anterior crise, que se supôs ser, em parte, causada pelo vento), mas 2 acima de 3..... e 1 em cada vulcão.

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/

obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2011 às 18:34)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> 
> alguém pode comentar este aumento dos sismos!? E com 2 acima de 3?! Reparei pela Webcam do Katla, que parece estar muito vento (devido à anterior crise, que se supôs ser, em parte, causada pelo vento), mas 2 acima de 3..... e 1 em cada vulcão.
> 
> ...



Boas
Certamente que não é o vento que por muito forte e constante que possa ser na Islândia não vai confundir os sismógrafos a  este nível, digo eu no minha opinião e conhecimento do assunto... 
Contra a minha opinião vão os registo do Centre Sismologique Euro-Méditerranéen que por estranho não apresenta nada na sua lista de ocorrências.


----------



## Profetaa (23 Set 2011 às 23:53)

Parece que há relatos de algum cheiro a enxofre no Katla.....

Vejam no seguinte link:

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/


----------



## irpsit (24 Set 2011 às 10:08)

Houve um 3.2 no *Katla*.
Por um lado há bastantes sismos, muitos de baixa profundidade, acompanhados de tremor harmónico, inflação, aumento na actividade geotérmica e até cheiro a enxofre. Isso diz-nos que o magma está próximo da superfície.

São sinais de alguma preocupação mas só por si não significam nada. Eu creio que não haverá erupção só com sismos de baixa profundidade como os que têm ocorrido. Acho que terá que haver sismos de muito mais profundidade que mostram novo influxo de magma, e acho que só com isso poder resultar numa erupção (devido à pressão extra). Caso contrário, o magma pode simplesmente arrefecer junto à superfície, em intrusões.

Além disso, durante muitos anos, o Katla têm tido actividade sísmica, e por vezes com sismos até 5.0, sem nunca ter havido uma erupção. Mas é consenso científico, que estámos cada vez mais perto de uma erupção, mas "perto" em sentido geológico, pode significar daqui a 5 ou 10 anos. Se esse influxo de magma de profundidade ocorrer, então nessa altura estaremos a apenas dias da erupção.

Para combater possível doom saying, o Katla costuma ter erupções da mesma intensidade do Grimsvotn este ano (VEI4 a VEI5).

- - - -

Houve também um extenso swarm sísmico, com um sismo 3.7 no vulcão *Hengill*, localizado a 10km de Reykjavik, e a 20km de onde eu vivo. Muito perto portanto. O Hengill está adormecido há 2000 anos mas é um vulcão activo e com bastante actividade sismica, por se localizar no cruzamento de dois rifts (chamado de "tripple juntion").

O que está a acontecer são na verdade, sismos causados por actividade humana, por uma experiência científica (a meu ver arriscada), que consiste em injectar água carbonata no vulcão, num drillhole à vários kms, para ver se é possível fixar o carbono no solo (é um projecto de sequestação de carbono). Isto está a resultar numa actividade sísmica no Hengill, nunca vista antes,incluindo os 300-400 sismos observados ontem (ver figura nos posts anteriores), além de ter resultado na libertação de quantidades massivas de vapor, saindo desse drillhole, que consigo ver cá de casa.

Vejam a fotografia que tirei anteontem ao fim da tarde. A nuvem de vapor é massiva! E apareceu há duas semanas.






_A nova libertação de vapor resultante do drillhole é a nuvem massiva do lado esquerdo. Esta nuvem apareceu há 2 semanas e têm um tamanho muito grande. Ao lado direito, são observadas duas fumarolas naturais, que observo muito frequentemente de onde vivo. O Hengill é a cadeia vulcânica que é observada na imagem, localizado a 20km de onde vivo e tirei a fotografia.
_
Só acho que escolheram mal o sítio para tal experiência, tão perto de várias cidades, quando há tantos vulcões em zonas remotas. Espero que saibam bem o que estão a fazer. E a injecção de água carbonata parece-me algo um pouco arriscado para um vulcão que já acumula de si tanta pressão. Uma erupção seria desastrosa, pois seria localizada tão perto da capital do país (em erupções anteriores a lava chegou à cidade, que ainda não existia - o vulcão costuma ter erupções na ordem de alguns km cúbicos de magma, portanto muito extensas)

- - - 

Esta manhã houve também um sismo 3.5 no *Kverfjoll*, um vulcão activo localizado perto do Grimsvotn e do centro téorico da hotspot vulcânica islandesa. Mas esta zona costuma ter por vezes actividade sísmica com bastante magnitude, e este foi um evento isolado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2011 às 20:38)

E cá esta uma imagem bastante intensa do que se está a passar na Islândia. 
Grande quantidade de eventos sismos harmónicos e alguns mais significativos no Katla, um deles de aproximadamente M4 seguido de uma nova crise na mesma zona e outra A norte da Capital, esta muito provavelmente provocada pela mão humana com as experiências de armazenamento geológico de CO2.  

O Katla mostra grande vontade de querer exprimir a sua força. Estes eventos não negam que o magma se esta a movimentar em profundidade e a querer chegar à zona superficial.




Fonte:
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=map


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 21:19)

O Katla já teve uma pequena erupção subglacial em Julho passado. Talvez seja outra idêntica, ou então algo maior em progresso, para já não se consegue saber, mas que alguma coisa se está a passar, isso está. Logo por azar, o ipsirit está ausente da Islândia.






http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/#view=table



> We’ve been keeping an eye on Iceland’s Katla for quite a while now and over the past year; the volcano has been showing signs that magma is moving under the ice-capped edifice. There have been frequent seismic swarms around and within the caldera that is currently filled with the Mýrdalsjökull (glacier) and on at least two occasions, small glacial outburst floods (jokulhlaups) have issued from Katla. Part of the Mýrdalsjökull ice cap was seen as partially melted after each of these floods, which suggests that the area was at least getting hot — now, whether that meant an eruption (a very small one) or merely vigorous hydrothermal venting is still unclear. What is clear is that something is happening under Katla.
> 
> Last night, Jon Frimann noted that a new earthquake swarm picked up along a linear feature under Katla. So far, there is no indication if a new eruption or flood, but it does show that things are still very active under the ice at Katla. Jon noted that so far, there is no sign of harmonic tremor, the usual harbinger that magma is moving and an eruption might be in the cards and when I checked this morning on the Icelandic Meteorological Office page, it looked like the swarm was over, with a total of a few dozen small (<M4, most <M3) earthquakes between 00:00 and 06:00 (GMT). Most of the earthquakes were between 1-5 kilometers in depth, so likely this was an emplacement of magma beneath the caldera — the question would be if that magma is eruptible or merely an intrusion at depth, a very common occurrence in a volcanically active terrane like Iceland. However, any activity is well worth noting as other volcanoes in Iceland have seen similar patterns of earthquake swarms for months to years before an eventual eruption, so Katla will be watched closely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kispo (5 Out 2011 às 22:25)

os sismos já se aproximam da casa dos 4 graus de magnitude. Há um mês no máximo tinhamos sismos de grau 3. 
A possível erupção aproxima-se. Vamos esperar e ver o que acontece.


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 22:29)

Existe alguma anormalidade no facto de existir tanta actividade em vulcões distintos em simultâneo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2011 às 22:51)

Kispo disse:


> os sismos já se aproximam da casa dos 4 graus de magnitude. Há um mês no máximo tinhamos sismos de grau 3.
> A possível erupção aproxima-se. Vamos esperar e ver o que acontece.






Lousano disse:


> Existe alguma anormalidade no facto de existir tanta actividade em vulcões distintos em simultâneo?



Sim, mas 4 para o Katla ainda é bem sustentável, há registos de eventos mais fortes que não deram em nada. Mas claro que estes agora não são pontuais e insulados, estes aparecem no meio de enxames de tremores harmónicos consecutivos. o que é muito mais grave, mostra o reajustamento da câmara de magma ao consecutivo aumento de pressão, é como se a mesma fosse expandindo e quando não suporta mais pressão ocorrem pequenas facturações que a vão aliviar e ao mesmo tempo dar espaço para mais enchimento. Até que fractura até a superficie de vez e ocorre a erupção.  


Anormalidade não lhe chamaria, mas sim uma possível relação. É de notar que o que estamos a ter em actividade vulcânica não são os típicos vulcões de zonas de subducção que têm curtos períodos de actividade mas sim hotspots, como a Islândia e em menor escala a Ilha El Hierro. No caso de Tambora é algo misto, por isso é tão violento e expulsivo, e é ele um Super Vucão, por características mais concretas que não vou estar agora aqui a citar. 
Existem fases de maior e menor actividade e é de reparar que nas ultimas décadas não houve grandes acontecimentos a este nível, a Terra está agora a entrar na fase de maior actividade vulcânica e é sim de preocupar ou deixar no mínimo receptivo. Pois eles não são assim tão distintos. Em profundidade o manto comporta-se com uma proximidade "muito pequena" pelos fortes fluxos magmáticos, que podem e estão mesmo interligados entre eles.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Lousano disse:


> Existe alguma anormalidade no facto de existir tanta actividade em vulcões distintos em simultâneo?



Não vejo qualquer anormalidade, há sempre dezenas de vulcões activos praticamente todos os dias em variados locais do mundo, uns são é mais mediáticos que outros. Quem seguir com regularidade newsletters como a USGS Weekly Volcanic Activity percebe que há sempre vulcões activos nalgum lado:
http://www.volcano.si.edu/reports/usgs/

Por vezes pode acontecer que haja coincidência temporal de haver mais do que é o habitual, e penso que atravessámos umas décadas com menos actividade que noutras alturas, mas para já não li nada que mostre haver algum tipo de anomalia global.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Informação oficial do IMO, com um comparativo a anteriores crises sísmicas, de 1999 e 2002-2004.




> *Earthquake activity in Katla volcano October 2011*
> 
> Heightened earthquake activity is presently occurring in the Katla volcano, southern Iceland. Earthquakes are taking place within the volcano's caldera, which is covered by the Mýrdalsjökull ice-cap. The current period of unrest began in July 2011, when a short-lived glacial flood burst from Mýrdalsjökull in connection with increased seismicity. Since then, several hundred micro-earthquakes have taken place within the area of the caldera. The enclosed graph shows how the ongoing activity compares to earlier episodes of seismic unrest at Katla in 1999 and 2002-2004.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 21:19)

Entretanto acalmou bastante





http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/#view=table


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2011 às 21:58)

> *Sismo de 3.5 na Islândia*
> Magnitude ML 3.5
> Region ICELAND
> Date time 2011-10-09 17:36:35.6 UTC
> ...



Penso que tenha sido no Katla.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2011 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Penso que tenha sido no Katla.



Foi erro de um instrumento, foi depois revisto pelo MOI para M1.8
09.10.2011	17:36:35	63.618	-19.109	1.7 km	*1.8*	99.0	4.2 km N of Hábunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=table


----------



## Tyna (13 Out 2011 às 16:49)

Segundo Noticias no Sol

"Katla está agitado e tem pior acordar do que o Eyjafjallajokul"
Para quem ainda se lembra do Eyjafjallajokul, há uma notícia boa e outra má. A boa é que o vulcão islandês que dá sinais de poder entrar em actividade tem um nome muito mais fácil de pronunciar. Agora a má: os prejuízos podem ser muito maiores do que há um ano.
Se a paralisação do tráfego aéreo no ano passado pareceu catastrófica, a sequela anunciada por alguns especialistas promete ser ainda mais aterradora.

Têm-se registado movimentações debaixo do vulcão Katla, que é muito maior e mais poderoso do que o Eyjafjallajokul, que no ano passado causou prejuízos de 1,45 mil milhões de euros. 

O Katla localiza-se no sul da Islândia, tem nome de troll maléfico e uma bolsa de magma maior do que a do Eyjafjallajokul. Teve a sua última grande erupção a 12 de Outubro de 1918 e durou um mês: os dias ficaram noite e o gelo que cobria o seu topo derreteu, lançando sobre as quintas uma torrente de água cujo leito foi comparado ao do Amazonas.

Agora, estão a ser detectados pequenos tremores de terra à volta do Katla, cuja intensidade tem gradualmente aumentado, *tornando iminente uma erupção, dizem os sismólogos*. Depois de um longo período de sismos de magnitude 3, na última semana registou-se um de nível 4.

Pall Einarsson, professor de geofísica na Universidade da Islândia, diz que «são com certeza sinais de inquietação». Uma inquietação que levou especialistas à região para estudarem o desenrolar da actividade sísmica, e as autoridades a prepararem-se para um cenário de desastre. 

Há um plano de evacuação e há abrigos preparados, mas há quem tema que depois de acordar o Katla dê menos de uma hora aos 300 habitantes de Vik para fugirem.

Depois da erupção do Eyjafjallajokul, o Presidente da Islândia instou o resto da Europa a preparar-se para futuras erupções e as empresas ligadas à aeronáutica para desenvolverem motores menos sensíveis às cinzas vulcânicas. 

AP/SOL


Não me parece bem os sismologos dizerem que está iminente....no entanto as pessoas ficam mais alerta..., por outro lado se não acontece nada  lá entram em descrédito.... é um bocadinho dificil tentar alertar sem provas... o que no caso de vulcões não é facil...


----------



## PDias (13 Out 2011 às 16:49)

Boa tarde,

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/oct/13/icelands-katla-volcano-eruption-imminent


----------



## Snowy (13 Out 2011 às 18:18)

Esse também??? E nós aqui em pleno meio Atlântico entre os dois....


----------



## Profetaa (18 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Hoje foi um dia de bastante actividade sismica na Islandia, parece que toda esta ilha ganhou vida....
Foram vários os locais com aumento de actividade sismica, zona do Katla, no Glaciar Vatnajokull, na zona do Hengill e tambem numa zona onde ultimamente têm acontecido alguns sismos de maior intensidade, a Zona da Fractura Tjörnes (TFZ) onde existe um vulcão submarino.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

Por ter estado em viagens, não pude comentar.

Mas queria dizer, que não se pode afirmar que o Katla está nada próximo de uma erupção. Isto é tudo fearmongering.

Primeiro, sismos até 4 costumam ocorrer no Katla, todos os anos. Este "estar próximo de erupção" no Katla já vem de há vários anos. Houve crises sísmicas em vários anos, por exemplo, em 2000 ou em 2002.

Depois não é por haver muitos sismos de 3 que vamos esperar uma erupção. Estes sismos são todos superficiais, e surgem depois de um evento em Julho de 2011.

Neste evento, após tremor harmónico houve uma cheia glacial do Katla e foi confirmado que se tratou na verdade de uma mini-erupção, somente efusiva, e dentro do glaciar, que por ter sido pequena, não emitiu qualquer nuvem de cinzas. 

Isto mostra que o magma da camara magmatica, a cerca de 3-4km, já chegou à superficie, (quase todos os sismos têm entre 0 a 4km) mas o magma não tem pressão suficiente para sair sob a forma de uma erupção massiva, o que é esperado por muita gente e é comportamento habitual do Katla.

Antes da erupção do vizinho Eyjafjllajokull, houve um período de sismos de profundidade antes da erupção, que mostrou o influxo de magma de profundidade que causou um aumento súbito de pressão, até sair sob a forma da erupção, que primeiro em finais de Março foi apena efusiva. Houve tb inflação considerável do vulcão.

*Estes sinais ainda não aconteceram no Katla, o que mostra que este pode estar ainda longe de uma erupção!* No entanto, se estes sinais começassem amanhã, poderíamos estar a apenas uns dias ou breves semanas de uma erupção.

Portanto, espero também haver sismos de bastante profundidade antes da suposta erupção larga do Katla. Mas não quero afirmar que este passo é necessário a 100%, pois vulcões há muito adormecidos já tiveram erupções sem ter tido qualquer sismo anteriormente (exemplo, Westman Islands 1973). A Islandia de certa forma desafia os geologos.

Por outro lado, o Katla pode ter entrado num silêncio longo e não ter qualquer erupção nos próximos anos. Outros dois vulcões muito activos, o Hekla e o Grimsvotn, também passam por fases, ora têm erupções a poucos anos, oram adormecem durante mais de um século.

Havia pessoas que falavam da ligação Eyjafjallajokull-Katla, no entanto pensa-se que os dois sistemas são distintos, mas que por proximidade, um pode despertar o outro. Passou-se mais de um ano, e a teoria que um segue o outro, não se verificou. Porém, o Katla despertou e o magma está agora acumulado próximo da superficie. E em Julho de 2011 chegou mesmo a ter uma erupção, que passou despercebida aos olhos do mundo.

O magma do Katla provém de uma camara independente do Eyjafjallajokull. E mais. Existe uma "criptodome" entre ambos, local onde há anos que regista sismos. Alguns cientistas afirmam ser um terceiro vulcão entre ambos.

E se querem entrar no campo da especulação das grandes erupções, então olhem para o "vizinho" Bardarbunga, 80km para nordeste, que é o maior e mais alto da Islandia, e já está adormecido há mais de 100 anos, o qual já teve erupçóes VEI6. Este vulcão teve uma erupção subglacial lateral (Hamarinn), em Julho de 2011, apenas uns dias a seguir ao evento erupcional do Katla. Da mesma forma, houve uma cheia glacial, enorme, mas sem qualquer nuvem de cinzas. Antes de isso acontecer, houye um pânico aqui na Islandia, no inicio do ano, quando se achou que este iria ser o próximo "big one".

Isto para dizer que crises sísmicas nos vulcões são coisa frequente na Islandia, e muitas vezes estes não têm erupções (ou muitas vezes não observadas). E noutras ocasiões, erupções largas surgem do nada, sem qualquer aviso. Do Katla, na última erupção em 1918, houve relatos de fortes sismos antes da erupção (prov 4.5 ou 5.0), portanto espero o mesmo antes da próxima erupção. 

Este ano já tivemos crises sísmicas e erupções em 3 vulcões. O Grimsvotn em Maio (VEI4) e no Katla e no Hamarinn, ambas no ínicio de Julho a apenas uma semana uma da outra, mas erupções subglaciais e pequenas, agora confirmadas pelos cientistas islandeses (VEI0). Os 3 eventos foram claramente observados na Islandia, mas ninguém falou deles pelo mundo. No caso do Grimsvotn a erupção foi imensamente superior à do Eyjafjallajokull, como eu próprio experienciei. Ninguém consegue saber qual será o próximo. Pode ser o Hekla, Katla, Hamarinn, Askja, ou até um vulcão que ninguém espera. Eu creio que os próximos serão o Hekla e o Hamarinn.



Kispo disse:


> os sismos já se aproximam da casa dos 4 graus de magnitude. Há um mês no máximo tinhamos sismos de grau 3.
> A possível erupção aproxima-se. Vamos esperar e ver o que acontece.


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

Tinha postado esta informação num blogue. Como sei que muitos de vós têm interesse em aprender mais sobre os vulcões islandeses, decidi partilhar esta informação.

Os vulcões islandeses apesar de ter tido das maiores erupções dos últimos séculos, não são dos vulcões mais explosivos do planeta. São bastante menos explosivos. No entanto, podem emitir largas quantidades de lava (muito superior a outros vulcões) e por vezes, muito gás sulfúrico, o que pode resultar também em interferências climáticas pronunciadas.

*Rank por quantidade de material libertado sob a forma de tephra:
*(erupções desde o settlement dos Vikings estão numeradas):

- 8330 BC Grimsvotn (Saksunarvatn) 15 cu km
*1- 1362 Oraefajokull 2.3 to 10 cu km (estimates varied)
**2- 1477 Bardarbunga/Veidivotn 10 cu km (+ 3 cu km lava)*
– 1100 BC Hekla 7.3 cu km, perhaps more, since it cause a volcanic winter
- 2310 BC Hekla 6 cu km
*3- 934 Eldgjá/Katla 5 cu km (+ 18 cu km lava*)
4- 870 Bardarbunga (Vatnaoldur) 4.5 cu km
5- 1104 Hekla 2.5 cu km (estimates varied)
- 5150 BC Hekla 1.8 cu km
6- 1875 Askja 1.8 cu km
7- 1755 Katla 1.5 cu km (second largest Katla eruption)
8- 1262 Katla 1.5 cu km
9- 1625 Katla 1.2 cu km
10- 1721 Katla 1.2 cu km
11- 1783 Laki/Grimsvotn 0.9 cu km (+15 cu km lava)
12- 1918 Katla 0.7 cu km
13- 1357 Katla 0.7 cu km
14- 1963 Surtsey 0.7 cu km
15- 2011 Grimsvotn 0.66 cu km !!!!!!
(… several Katla eruptions)
…- 1766 Hekla 0.3 cu km (+ 1.3 cu km lava)
…- 2010 Eyjafjallajokull 0.25 cu km
…- 1947 Hekla 0.2 cu km (+ 0.8 cu km lava)
…- 1727 Oraefajokull 0.1 cu km

Como podem ver, o Katla não está no topo das maiores erupções históricas da Islândia. O recorde vai para o Grimsvotn, numa erupção em 8300 BC, seguida da potente erupção do Oraefajokull em 1362 e do Bardarbunga em 1477. 

No entanto, o Katla teve uma erupção muito larga em 934, que é ligeiramente menor que as mencionadas anteriormente. Outras erupções muito violentas incluem também a do Hekla em 1104 e do Askja em 1875. Todas estas erupções são dez vezes superiores a uma erupção normal do Katla, e cerca de 20 vezes mais que a do Grimsvotn em 2011, e 50 vezes mais que a do Eyjafjallajokull em 2010!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Rank por quantidade de material libertado sob a forma de lava:
*(erupções desde o settlement dos Vikings estão numeradas):

- 6650 BC Bardarbunga/Veidivotn (Þjórsárhraun) 25 cu km lava
- 9500 BC Theistareykjabunga 18 cu km lava
*1- 934 Eldgjá/Katla 18 cu km lava (+ 5 cu km ash)
**2- 1783 Laki/Grimsvotn 15 cu km lava*
- 5000 BC Bardarbunga 15 cu km lava
- 8250 BC Hengill/Thingsvellir 11 cu km lava
- 7550 BC Prestahnukur 11 cu km lava
- 5850 BC Hveravellir 11 cu km lava
- 9000 BC Brennisteinsfjöll 10 cu km lava
*3- 950 Hveravellir 9 cu km lava
*- 7100 BC Bardarbunga 8 cu km lava
- 2050 BC Hveravellir 7.3 cu km lava
- 5000 BC Kverfjoll 7 cu km lava
- 1950 BC Grimsvotn 6.9 cu km lava
- 1200 BC Bardarbunga/Veidivotn 6.5 cu km lava
- 8600 BC Hveravellir 6.3 cu km lava
- 8900 BC Askja 6 cu km lava
- 3250 BC Hengill 6 cu km lava
- 4000 BC Reykjanes 5.7 cu km lava
- 5550 BC Katla/Holmsá fires 5 cu km
- 5000 BC Reykjanes 5 cu km lava
- 8500 BC Krisuvik 4.5 cu km lava
- 8200 BC Hengill 4 cu km lava
- 4600 BC Bardarbunga 3.8 cu km lava
- 6000 BC Krisuvik 3.5 cu km lava
- 4200 BC Bardarbunga/ Veidivotn 3.4 cu km lava
- 1250 BC Krafla 3.3 cu km lava
4- 1477 Bardarbunga/Veidivotn 3 cu km lava (+ 10 cu km ash)
- 2660 BC Brennisteinsfjöll 3 cu km lava
- 300 BC Krafla 2.5 cu km lava
- 5000 BC Hengill 1.6 cu km lava
5- 1766 Hekla 1.3 cu km lava
- 4270 BC Grimsnes 1.2 cu km lava
- 1730 BC Hengill 1 cu km lava
- 7050 BC Ljósufjöll/Eldborg 1 cu km lava
(…)
6- 1947 Hekla 0.8 cu km lava
7- 1996 Grimsvotn 0.7 cu km lava
8- 1240 Reykjanes 0.7 cu km lava
9- 1325 Krisuvik 0.5 cu km lava
10- 950 Brennisteinsfjöll 0.5 cu km lava
11- 1728 Krafla 0.4 cu km lava
12- 1875 Askja 0,3 cu km lava
13- 1963 Surtsey 0.3 cu km lava
14- 1924 Askja 0.3 cu km lava
15- Heymaey 0.2 cu km lava
16- 2000 Hekla 0.2 cu km lava
17- 1984 Krafla 0.1 cu km lava
18- 1961 Askja 0,1 cu km lava

A nível de lava, existem quantidades colossais das erupções do Bardarbundga e do Theistareykjabunga, antes do settlement. As erupções do Edgjá (Katla) e do Laki, figuram no lugar 3 e 4, das quantidades colossais de lava libertada. Estes lava fields têm entre 100 a 200 km de extensão. Pensem bem nisso!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

E aqui comparando com um ranking mundial:

- Paraná traps 8000km3, 132 M years ago
- La Guarita 5000km3, 27 M years ago
- Toba 2800 km3, 75.000 years ago
- Yellowstone 2500 km3
- Tambora 160km3
- Santorini 100km3
- Krakatoa 22 km3
- Laki 15 km3
- Pinatubo 1991/ Bardarbunga 1477 ~10km3
- Katla (usually) / - Mt St Helens 1km3
- Grimsvotn 0.7km3 (2011)
- Eyjafjallajokull 0.3km3 (2010)

O Toba foi 2800 vezes superior a uma erupção do Katla, e a espécie humana sobreviveu a esta erupção. Já o Tambora foi 100 vezes superior ao Katla, e a civilização continuou. 

Espero que isto dissipe alguns mitos existentes em relação ao Katla.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2011 às 20:19)

É algo subtil, mas o *Katla* desde há umas semanas para cá tem tido mais sismos de profundidade, especialmente nos últimos dias.

Este é o penúltimo sinal que espero antes da erupção larga que é esperada (o último é inflação considerável, medida do GPS - que ainda não ocorreu)

Quase todos os sismos têm ocorrido entre a camara magmática a 4km e a superfície, mas agora os sismos tem começado a ocorrer desde 20km a 4km também. De dia para dia, são cada vez mais.

Foi este comportamento que ocorreu cerca de 1 mês antes da erupção do Eyjafjallajokull, e que eu espero ocorrer novamente com o Katla. São estes que indicam que novo magma está a ascender à camara magmática.

Estes sismos têm ocorrido com magnitudes também algo elevadas, na ordem dos 2. Quando começarem a ultrapassar os 3, e a tornarem-se numerosos, então a erupção estará mesmo a dias ou horas de ocorrer.

Ou seja estámos a ficar cada vez mais próximos da erupção esperada do Katla. Mas ninguém pode ter a certeza para quando. Com algum grau de forte possibilidade a erupção poderá ocorrer nos próximos meses. Vamos ver o que acontece com estes sismos de profundidade.

Outro sinal, que ainda não ocorreu claramente e eu estou à espera, é que esta nova entrada de magma de profundidade cause inflação súbita no vulcão (medida no GPS). Para já a inflação continua a ritmo lento. Ou seja, ainda espero esse último sinal e o aumento dos sismos de profundidade.


----------



## Iceberg (12 Dez 2011 às 13:56)

A previsível erupção do Katla é uam certeza, mais tarde ou mais cedo, mais ou menos catastrófica, mesmo que apenas localmente ou regionalmente.

Mas quando ocorrer, tenho a certeza que dará muito que falar, até porque quando da última (1918) o mundo era outro, sem a dependência actual do transporte aéreo, a fragilidade económica dos tempos que vivemos, o sensacionalismo dos media, a histeria das populações.

Quando ocorrer, a erupção será verdadeiramente um show mediático.

A ocorrer em 2012 (ano mítico) o impacto sensacionalista aumentará.

É o novo mundo em que vivemos. Tão desenvolvido e ao mesmo tempo tão frágil face às manifestações naturais do nosso planeta.

A contagem decrescente já começou e nós aqui no MeteoPT seremos uns privilegiados. Por isso, Irpsit, serás os nossos olhos e a nossa voz ao vivo e em directo!


----------



## Iceberg (12 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

3 de diciembre de 2011

*Se teme que el Volcán Katla podría registrar su mayor erupción del siglo*

Según han informado los expertos, el volcán Katla amenaza con interrumpir el tráfico aéreo. A lo largo del pasado mes, se han registrado más de 500 terremotos en Katla. Además, desde julio de 2011, el aumento en la actividad del volcán está preocupando a los expertos, ya que el aumento en la temperatura y la actividad sísmica han causado una inundación, que ha arrastrado un puente.

Katla experimentó su erupción más explosiva en el año 1918, provocando tal deshielo de glaciares que los icebergs se vieron arrastrados por la riada hacia el mar.

Se teme que, en el caso de entrar en erupción, Katla podría provocar su mayor explosión del siglo. El volcán podría provocar inundaciones catastróficas debido al deshielo de la superficie del volcán, enviando grandes cantidades de agua al océano Atlántico.

Según ha explicado el experto en vulcanología, Andy Hooper, de la Universidad de Delft, resulta difícil pronosticar cuándo entrará en erupción. No obstante, ha explicado que las implicaciones de una erupción del volcán serían muy grandes debido a la importante cantidad de hielo que mantiene la superficie del volcán y que podría arrastrar carreteras.

Además, provocaría una intensa lluvia de cenizas volcánicas en los alrededores, afectando a granjas y cultivos. Al mismo tiempo, el resto del mundo sufriría los efectos en el clima.
En el caso de que Katla entre en erupción, la ceniza volcánica afectaría al tráfico aéreo.

alertatierra.com


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Iceberg, lamento desiludir-te, mas uma erupção do Katla não é nada de extraordinário.

Na realidade este ano tivemos uma erupção do Grimsvotn de quase VEI5 na escala de vulcanismo, que foi similar à erupção de 1918 do Katla.

E o que foi? Brutal sem dúvida. 
Uma nuvem de cinzas bem mais gigante que a do Eyjafjallajokull.

E que, como é norma, não se arrastou para a Europa, visto os ventos predominantes aqui serem os de nordeste e normalmente levam a cinza para o Atlântico.

O mundo faz muito sensacionalismo em relação ao Katla. Mas na realidade o Katla só teve uma vez uma erupção semelhante à do Pinatubo, em 934. De resto, a cada 50 anos, têm uma erupção similar à do Mt St Helens, algo largo mas sem impacto mundial.

As erupções do Katla são algo bastante largo à escala islandesa, mas ficam aquém da dimensão de algumas erupções famosas como o Tambora ou Krakatoa.

Há cenários de vulcões na Islândia que me metem mais medo, e potencialmente mais catastróficos, mas esses ninguém fala deles. Mais tarde ou mais cedo o Hekla terá o seu primeiro evento de caldeira, mais tarde ou mais cedo o mesmo poderá ocorrer no mais vulcão islandês (o Oraefajokull), e preocupa-me igualmente o segundo maior vulcão do país estar adormecido há séculos (e está no topo da hot spot), o Bardarbunga. Esse sim, detém muitos recordes na história do vulcanismo islandês, como extraordinárias fissuras de lava e emissões de cinza.

No Katla, existe uma pseudodome, Godabunga, que se explodisse, poderia originar um evento relativamente catastrófico, mas parece até ver pouco provável já que está no flanco do vulcão e é aparentemente, especulam alguns cientistas, um sistema independente.

Mas tirando estes casos bastante raros, normalmente o vulcanismo islandês é mais do tipo efusivo e menos explosivo.



Iceberg disse:


> A previsível erupção do Katla é uam certeza, mais tarde ou mais cedo, mais ou menos catastrófica, mesmo que apenas localmente ou regionalmente.
> 
> Mas quando ocorrer, tenho a certeza que dará muito que falar, até porque quando da última (1918) o mundo era outro, sem a dependência actual do transporte aéreo, a fragilidade económica dos tempos que vivemos, o sensacionalismo dos media, a histeria das populações.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceberg (13 Dez 2011 às 09:42)

Ok, Irpsit, respeito muito os teus comentários, porque aqui no forum conheces como ninguém o vulcanismo da Islândia.

Os meus termos podem ter sido mal interpretados, não estou a dizer que uma erupção do Katla será catastrófica, mas que no mundo globalizado e sensacionalista em que vivemos, facilmente qualquer acontecimento toma essas proporções.

No entanto, uma erupção do tipo St. Helens ou Pinatubo (ainda que algo menores), conjugada com predomínio de ventos de oeste na Islândia, e algo persistente no tempo, pode causar transtornos significativos na Europa, tão dependente do transporte aéreo, ainda para mais numa época de crise económica. Os media adorariam esta conjugação de factores.

Sei que o vulcanismo islandês é do tipo efusivo, mas mesmo este género pode provocar graves consequências. Conheço muito bem o evento do Laki, pelas leituras que já efectuei dessa gigantesca erupção de lava e os seus efeitos em alguns países europeus.

Por isso, não me desiludiste, pelo contrário, toda a tua informação sobre o vulcanismo islandês é apaixonante e muito interessante e reforça o meu fascínio por essa ilha e a sua geologia. És um privilegiado por seguires estes acontecimentos ao vivo. Espero um dia poder visitar essa magnífica ilha e observar a geologia islandesa. Poucos locais do mundo possuem os quatro elementos do planeta no seu máximo esplendor (terra, água, ar e fogo). Um abraço e boas observações.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2012 às 23:22)

Descobri algo interessante relativo à história eruptiva do Hekla e do Katla, dois dos mais activos e poderosos vulcões islandeses.

As erupções em séculos anteriores parecem mostrar uma tendência do Hekla ter erupções geralmente em Fevereiro, Março ou Abril:

1878, Fevereiro, Março, Abril
1913 Abril e Maio
1947 Março e Abril
1970 Maio a Julho (um pouco mais tarde)
1980 Agosto (a excepção)
1981 Abril
1991 Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março
2000 Fevereiro e Março

O interessante é que andando para trás, as erupções continuam a ocorrer, a grande maioria delas, no meio ou final do Inverno.
E de um modo semelhante, o Katla também costuma ter quase todas as erupções ocorrendo entre Julho e Novembro, especialmente em Outubro e Novembro.

No Katla, há geológos que especulam ser o derretimento da calote glacial em cima no final do verão, que costuma ser o trigger das erupções, quando estas estão próximas de ocorrer.

Quanto ao Hekla, não sei se isto será uma coincidência ou se também existe alguma explicação para esta tendência.

- - - -

Com um pouco de sorte, e visto ambos estarem próximos de ter nova erupção, eu até apostava numa erupção do Hekla no inverno e depois do Katla no final do verão, nestes próximos anos.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2012 às 15:51)

Nos últimos 2 dias ocorreram alguns sismos em redor e no Hekla.
Sismos pequenos mas foi exactamente este tipo de sismos que em 2000 sinalizaram a erupção, apenas 2 horas antes.

Agora, os sismos começaram já há muito mais horas, e entretanto nada aconteceu. Esta sismicidade, num vulcão que somente regista sismos horas antes das erupções, é estranha. Mas tb agora há mais estações em redor do vulcão para detectar movimentos do magma.

É possível que o Hekla esteja bastante próximo de uma erupção, ninguém para quando; poderá começar nas próximas horas ou nos próximos meses. A julgar pelos movimentos GPS, esta erupção deverá ser um VEI3 a VEI4.

Aqui na Islândia nada há medo nenhum disso, um vulcão aqui é algo como uma tempestade, vem e passa; se calhar só vai ser chato para dormir se fizer um pouco de barulho mais forte, e a cinza que é tóxica para os animais.


----------



## fablept (22 Jan 2012 às 21:00)

O Heckla ainda pode provocar algum impacto na população local, mas de longe o Vesuvio é o mais perigoso da Europa..

Portugal entra na lista dos 10 vulcões mais perigosos da Europa com 3 vulcões: Agua do Pau (Fogo), Furnas e Sete Cidades..todos em S.Miguel.




Fonte


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

Não vive assim muita gente junto ao Hekla, existes duas vilas a 30km com cerca de 1000 habitantes, e são as mais próximas. Mais próximo só algumas quintas isoladas. Eu vivo a 50km e o meu local só tem 100 habitantes. No global são afectadas 3500 habitantes caso haja uma erupção muito larga, considerando um raio de 40km. 

O Katla afectará sempre uns 1000 habitantes que estão muito mais próximos do vulcão.

Mas existem 3 vulcões activos ao pé de Reykjavik que esses sim provocariam um desastre semelhante ao do Vesúvio. O Hengill, o Krisuvik e o Bláfjoll, todos entre 15 a 25km da cidade; em erupções passadas a lava chegou à cidade que entretanto não existia. Mas estes não são vulcões explosivos, são mais efusivos. Uma erupção dessas afectaria 200.000 pessoas. 

Mesmo assim o Etna, o Vesúvio e o Campo Flegrei afectariam muitos mais milhares de habitantes. Este último está praticamente à entrada de Nápoles  e é uma caldeira enorme, com potencial para erupções muito largas. Uma erupção destas seria catastrófica para a zona do Mediterrâneo, afectando milhões.

Na Lista falta pelo menos o Santorini, que em ~1600 BC causou um tsunami considerável no Mediterrâneo, o que hoje em dia afectaria milhões tb.

E falta o vulcão Laacher See na Alemanha, há muito adormecido, mas é outro vulcão de tamanho considerável, e cuja erupção destruíria parte considerável de uma zona muito populada da Alemanha. Este ainda afectaria mais milhões que o Santorini.

Na Islândia erupções muito largas poderiam também afectar milhões se emitissem grandes quantidades de cinza como fez o Hekla em 1104 ou de gases tóxicos como fez o Laki em 1783. Historicamente o Laki matou milhares de pessoas na Europa devido a um inverno vulcânico em 1783.






fablept disse:


> O Heckla ainda pode provocar algum impacto na população local, mas de longe o Vesuvio é o mais perigoso da Europa..
> 
> Portugal entra na lista dos 10 vulcões mais perigosos da Europa com 3 vulcões: Agua do Pau (Fogo), Furnas e Sete Cidades..todos em S.Miguel.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2012 às 00:57)

A lista foi baseada em vulcões que tiveram erupções >= VEI2 nos últimos 2 milénios e que tivessem uma erupção igual à sua maior erupção..ex: Hekla (VEI5), Katla (VEI4), Vesúvio (VEI4), Agua do Pau (VEI4)..

Alguns dos vulcões que referiste estão na lista do estudo (pág 11), mas não se encontram no top 10. 

Na Islândia fala-se abertamente sobre vulcanismo, as entidades fornecem dados cientificos (como Espanha), em Portugal o vulcanismo é tabu..ninguem fala, ninguem sabe de nada..quando acontecer, aconteceu e dps vê-se. Em caso de sismo toda gente sabe o que fazer, mas em caso de erupção ninguem sabe..


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2012 às 07:29)

Posso dizer-te que se uma erupção começasse em São Miguel, o melhor seria obviamente dirigir-se rapidamente aos barcos ou aviões e evacuar a ilha. Aqui aconteceu uma situação semelhante em 1973 numa pequena ilha habitada na costa da Islândia.

A erupção provavelmente começaria violenta e explosiva, devido à presença do lago na caldeira, mas poderia ser igualmente apenas uma fissura lateral efusiva. Pelo sim pelo não é melhor manter a população a 40km, se for efusiva a população pode estar a poucos kms, mas há sempre riscos.

Outra coisa é que provavelmente haveria sismos significativos antes de uma erupção desse tipo começar. Em Portugal só pode haver vulcanismo nos Açores, nos outros lugares está extinto há muito tempo.




fablept disse:


> A lista foi baseada em vulcões que tiveram erupções >= VEI2 nos últimos 2 milénios e que tivessem uma erupção igual à sua maior erupção..ex: Hekla (VEI5), Katla (VEI4), Vesúvio (VEI4), Agua do Pau (VEI4)..
> 
> Alguns dos vulcões que referiste estão na lista do estudo (pág 11), mas não se encontram no top 10.
> 
> Na Islândia fala-se abertamente sobre vulcanismo, as entidades fornecem dados cientificos (como Espanha), em Portugal o vulcanismo é tabu..ninguem fala, ninguem sabe de nada..quando acontecer, aconteceu e dps vê-se. Em caso de sismo toda gente sabe o que fazer, mas em caso de erupção ninguem sabe..


----------



## irpsit (19 Fev 2012 às 13:11)

Ontem registou-se algo interessante.

Houve alguns sismos na zona onde costumam ocorrer as mais largas erupções de fissuras do planeta (como as fissuras Laki ou Elgjá).

O evento foram apenas 4 ou 5 sismos de magnitudes entre 1 e 2, o que pode parecer pouco, mas esta zona de fissuras nunca apresenta seismicidade; pois é bastante dúctil, plástica, e portanto dificilmente sofre sismos, apesar de sofrer episódios de rifting gigantesco a cada poucos séculos.

A análise do evento permitiu observar que este evento foi puramente tectónico mas desencadeado pelo Katla, provavelmente a pressão no Katla propagou-se lateralmente para essas fissuras, mas para maiores profundidades. Algum tremor foi registado quer no Katla quer na zona da fissura a nordeste. Nada a recear portanto, mas não deixa de ser interessante e mostra mais uma vez que o Katla está próximo de uma erupção maior.


----------



## irpsit (20 Fev 2012 às 00:17)

Tremor volta a ser sentido hoje no Katla.
Provavelmente até pode ter sido uma nova e pequena erupção subglacial, mas para já não passa de uma incerteza.

Estes eventos têm repetido-se desde Julho passado, altura em que uma erupção pequena foi confirmada.

Mas o que quer que esteja a acontecer debaixo dos 700 metros de glaciar, é difícil de saber, até alguém voar sobre o glaciar, ou ocorrer alguma cheia.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2012 às 09:09)

Não sei qual a data exacta destas belas fotos, mas retratam dois fenómenos da natureza ocorridos ai na Islândia: uma erupção vulcânica nas montanhas Fimmvörðuháls e a aurora boreal. 












Fotos de James Appleton


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2012 às 13:02)

Os sismos no *Katla* tem vindo a ser mais fundos e mais largos. Isto significa que mais magma está a entrar para a sua câmara magmática localizada a 4km. Creio que a erupção deste está para breve, muito provavelmente no espaço de um ano ou dois, prov até dentro de uns meses...

Por outro lado, tb tem ocorrido mais sismos na zona da fissura sudoeste do Bardarbunga (não só na zona Hamarinn mas agora também na zona *Veidivotn*). Parece-me que os primeiros sinais para uma erupção nessa zona, já começaram. Provavelmente este processo vai continuar durante anos, mas quando ocorrer essa erupção será prov bastante larga (as erupções no Veidivotn costumam ser na ordem dos 15 km cubicos de lava, as maiores erupções efusivas em todo o planeta)



irpsit disse:


> É algo subtil, mas o *Katla* desde há umas semanas para cá tem tido mais sismos de profundidade, especialmente nos últimos dias.
> 
> Este é o penúltimo sinal que espero antes da erupção larga que é esperada (o último é inflação considerável, medida do GPS - que ainda não ocorreu)
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (9 Abr 2012 às 15:16)

Um outro vulcão mostra nas últimas semanas fortes sinais de uma futura erupção, o Askja.

Este vulcão geralmente tem pequenas erupções de fissuras, mas esporadicamente como em 1875 tem erupções catastróficas, na qual uma VEI5 formou uma caldeira onde hoje existe um lago bastante largo e fundo. Nessa erupção, a cinza caiu em algumas zonas da Europa, e forçou muitos islandeses e irlandeses a emigrarem para a América do Norte.

Esse lago que se situa a 1000 metros de altitude, está gelado praticamente o ano inteiro, mas desde Março descongelou, o que é extremamente anormal. O tempo está está bastante quente para a época (temperatura quase sempre positiva), mas os cientistas dizem que não chega para explicar o derretimento do lago, que tem 200 metros de profundidade (até porque outros lagos vizinhos ainda estão totalmente congelados). 

Antes das erupções de 1875 e 1961, o lago também descongelou. Neste momento, a protecção civil está em alerta para mais sinais de uma futura erupção, e alertam para a libertação de gases tóxicos no vulcão. O Askja tem tido vários sismos de profundidade, inflação desde 2007 e recentemente algum tremor harmónico (teve um forte episódio deste tipo no Natal passado). Se houver uma erupção, provavelmente será quase só efusiva e pequena. Provavelmente o magma está próximo do fundo do lago.

E assim sendo, a actividade junto à hotspot islandesa continua a aumentar, tal como previsto (a cada 130 anos), e são esperadas mais erupções e mais intensas junto ao glaciar Vatnajokull nos próximos anos. Outros vulcões mostraram actividade nos últimos dias, o gigante Bardarbunga, o Kverfjoll, o Torfajokull e até o Tungnafellsjokull (que nunca teve erupções no Holoceno).


----------



## irpsit (15 Mai 2012 às 21:39)

Actualização da actividade vulcânica na Islândia.

O vulcão Askja tem sido o centro das atenções, com o lago da caldeira descongelado a meio de Março apesar das temperaturas negativas. A protecção civil leva a sério a probabilidade de uma erupção.

Ontem, houve um swarm de sismos até M3.4 e muito claramente começando a profundidade e acabando a apenas 2-3km da superficie. A intrusão foi perfeita, e já são muitas nos últimos anos. Eu acho que este irá ter uma erupção nos próximos 1-5 anos.

Os outros vulcões que continuam a mostrar sinais é o Hekla e o Katla, apesar de nada de muito dramático. Ainda assim o Katla teve uma nova cheia glacial, devido ao aumento de calor no vulcão, há uns dias.


----------



## irpsit (26 Mar 2013 às 12:28)

Os níveis de alerta no Hekla subiram. A protecção civil indica que uma erupção pode ser provável, tudo porque ocorreram 7 microsismos nos últimos dias.

O Hekla é um vulcão muito pouco usual. Normalmente não têm qualquer sismo ou sinal, e os sismos só começam 2 horas antes da erupção, que normalmente são violentas.

Agora têm tido alguns sismos profundos desde há vários dias, algo muito pouco usual.

Ninguém espera uma erupção muito grande, mas os níveis de alerta estão lançados já que muita gente, como eu, gosta de trepar ao vulcão. Agora foi proíbido qualquer caminhada na montanha.

Em minha opinião o Hekla irá ter uma erupção dentro das próximas semanas, provavelmente de escala VEI3 ou VEI4. A cinza não deve ser problema europeu, apenas localmente.


http://www.ruv.is/frett/ovenjuleg-jardskjalftahrina-i-heklu


----------



## Profetaa (4 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

tenho reparado que o Norte da Islandia tem estado "debaixo de fogo" com intensa actividade sismica, alguem sabe explicar se é algum vulcão?

Obrigado


----------



## fablept (4 Abr 2013 às 01:42)

Profetaa disse:


> tenho reparado que o Norte da Islandia tem estado "debaixo de fogo" com intensa actividade sismica, alguem sabe explicar se é algum vulcão?
> 
> Obrigado



Tudo começou com um sismo de magnitude M 5.5, por isso deverá ser réplicas atrás de réplicas de forma as placas ajustarem-se à tensão libertada. Pelo que tenho lido não tem havido relação com alguma actividade vulcânica na zona, mas na Islândia nunca se sabe


----------

